# Free HD Access for 24 Months Stopped Early!



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a heads up to everyone to keep an eye on their DirecTV bills, which I'm sure you do anyway. The 24 months of free HD access on my account stopped after only ~12 months and no reason was given by the CSR I spoke with (since I didn't have any programming changes or change to my auto-pay). 

They were able to reinstate the credit on the call including a credit for the bill that was already paid.

UPDATE: With my credit being automatically applied this month (no call necessary this time), I feel comfortable calling this issue resolved.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you want to think about it positively, if they put back the free for 24 months, I'd think it would start from now. That means you get it for 3 years. Just another way of looking at it. It happened to me after 6 months, the rep apparently put it in wrong and I hadn't called them to fix it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193693


----------



## Raiderguy8 (Sep 23, 2007)

That's funny, I was just coming out here to see if anyone else had their credit stopped too. I will have to wait until later to be able to call them but it seems like I will be able to get it rectified.


----------



## mike558 (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't think it will extend an additional 2 years, but at least they have been correcting the issue.

I had the same problem this month. When I spoke to the CSR, she said the credit was still on the account, but for some reason it never applied to the bill. She had to forward an email to get the situation resolved, and I received an email 2 days later that it was fixed and a $10 credit was applied to my account.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

It seems that my 24 months I setup last June actually got extended as part of my Movers Connection last September. So my reinstated 24 months will expire in September 2012, no extension to June 2013.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I had the same thing happen, one call fixed it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. Had the same issue. One call and the credit was reinstated. It will show up as an extra credit next month since it is not on this month's bill.

- Merg


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Makes you wonder if its a mistake or if they set them all up for 12 mo's and see who catches it. Even if only 25% don't notice, that's $120 x 12 x those subscribers that don't notice. 

When I asked for that HD credit, they said the system wouldn't allow them to give me the $10 credit for 24 mo's. I finally convinced them to give me a one-time credit, but they would only give me a $120 credit. Hmm, that's the same as the one year of $10 credits, that others mentioned they got, before the credit stopped prematurely.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I had to call about my $10 Credit and he credited my Account but now I will have to remember to see if I get my $10 Credit next month and every month thereafter until the 2 years is up.

The Credit was still there but it just didn't get applied for some reason and he even said there was no Reason stated or Error Code to note why it had not been applied.

Strange but I will continue to Monitor this situation.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I too noticed the $10 HD charge on my bill this morning.

I called and talked to a nice CSR who was very polite and understanding. She says that they were not made aware of this and I mentioned reading it on here that others were having this issue. She placed me on hold to gather more information from her superior. Upon returning she stated that they were not informed with what was happening and would inform a management group of the situation. Before we were off the phone I had received an email that I was receiving a credit(which included the tax) and was also showing up on the website. 

I will, as always, monitor my next bill as it hits my Credit Card. And while this CSR may not have been informed of the situation, I'm fairly certain that she was "towing the company line" in telling me that management was unaware of this.

On a side note, something seemed to be up with their website today. Just about every time I clicked on a link from inside Account Overview I had to re enter my password. Just a little strange.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

I noticed my bill went up $10. It turns out the HD monthly access fee was reinstated after 12 months when I was promised 24 months free. A call resolved the situation (at least in theory) so watch your bill.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

bflora said:


> I noticed my bill went up $10. It turns out the HD monthly access fee was reinstated after 12 months when I was promised 24 months free. A call resolved the situation (at least in theory) so watch your bill.


Same here. It was reinstated after only one call but that is one call I should not have had to waste 20 minutes on. At least I have been told the problem was resolved as I have not yet seen the credit on my account.


----------



## andy2356 (Dec 30, 2007)

bflora said:


> I noticed my bill went up $10. It turns out the HD monthly access fee was reinstated after 12 months when I was promised 24 months free. A call resolved the situation (at least in theory) so watch your bill.


Same thing happened to me on my statement dated 6/13. Customer service rep had no explanation as to why it happened.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Same thing here!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I had to call in as well. Very nice CSR, put me on hold and came back and apologized and gave me a $10 credit for June and said it should re-appear next month.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Same BS here too...


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

The CSR I talked to told me it was an I.T. issue and will be fixed in a 6 day frame. After 1 day my "amount owed" is $10 less but my online statement is still wrong.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Makes you wonder if its a mistake or if they set them all up for 12 mo's and see who catches it. Even if only 25% don't notice, that's $120 x 12 x those subscribers that don't notice.


Exactly the reason I posted. It seemed too convenient that it terminated 12 months from when we all set this up.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

terryfoster said:


> Exactly the reason I posted. It seemed too convenient that it terminated 12 months from when we all set this up.


I wonder if there is any rhyme or reason as to why some seem to have had their free HD terminated after 12 months and why others haven't had this happen.

I called and got my 24 months of free HD on the first day when Hughes started to grant the credit. Thus, being one of the first to sign up for it, I should have passed my 12 month point sooner than most. Yet, my credit still showed up on the invoice that I got just a couple of days ago. It does seem strange that some have had their credit terminated and others haven't


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Would I have to wait to my next bill to have this happen or can I email them and nip this in the bud before it happens?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I didn't sign up for the HD credit until at least August or September and mine dropped off too, so it is not a 12 month and dropped thing.

Just seems like they had an IT glitch, but unfortunately it seemed to have affected a lot of customers.

- Merg


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

bflora said:


> I noticed my bill went up $10. It turns out the HD monthly access fee was reinstated after 12 months when I was promised 24 months free. A call resolved the situation (at least in theory) so watch your bill.


It is weird....I have the same problem. I called them and they now need 7 days to investigate why my HD access credit is discontinue...


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

I have the same problem and called the CSR, it will take them 7 days to get back to me....:-(


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bflora said:


> I noticed my bill went up $10. It turns out the HD monthly access fee was reinstated after 12 months when I was promised 24 months free. A call resolved the situation (at least in theory) so watch your bill.


Directv CSR gave me a $10 Credit and said I will probably have another next month but I can just keep the $10 as I had to go out of the way to call Directv and get this fixed.

I also Emailed [email protected] to see what they say in her Office.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

My 24 month HD Access credit was still on my 5/27 bill, I'll have to check again later this month.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I lost my credit as well, shot them an email and they issued the $10 credit within a day, no biggie....maybe having to re-do the credit re-started the 24 month clock :lol: a guy can hope!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I just got off the phone with a very nice lady from the President's Customer Advocacy Team who informed me that Directv is aware of this Billing Computer Glitch and they are having their IT Guys & Girls look into it.

It is related to the fact that most deals are only for 12 months or less so they will need to change the code to handle 24 months or less situations.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I just got off the phone with a very nice lady from the President's Customer Advocacy Team (Ellen Filipiak's Office of Directv Customer Service) who informed me that Directv is aware of this Billing Computer Glitch and they are having their IT Guys & Girls look into it.

It is related to the fact that most deals are only for 12 months or less so they will need to change the code to handle 24 months or less situations.

I'll let you know what else I find out when they figure out the exact cause of the problem.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

same issue for me. The HD credit for 24 months has drop at the end of 12. I called and the representative put me on hold for 20 minutes. She came back on the phone and proceeded to tell me that she needs to escalate to billing department because she doesn't know why the credit dropped off, because she can see it on her screen.

So now, she says to wait for an email...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I had to call today too, 11 minutes and all cleared up.


----------



## njfoses (Sep 15, 2007)

Same issue here. Doesn't sound like a phone call is the best idea right now, so i'll give it a few days and see whats up if its a "glitch" as they say.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine disappeared too. Called and got $10 credit for this month. CSR said it will be reinstated for future months.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

Just an FYI. I had this offer added last week. The rep told me up front that the system would only allow her to put it on for 12 months but she noted my account and instructed that I call back after 12 months and they will put it on for another 12 months.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

scott0702 said:


> Just an FYI. I had this offer added last week. The rep told me up front that the system would only allow her to put it on for 12 months but she noted my account and instructed that I call back after 12 months and they will put it on for another 12 months.


That raises an interesting question. I'm curious to know if the description of the credit has been any different on the statements of those whose free HD has been stopped from the description on the statement for those whose free HD has not been stopped. So far, my free HD has continued, and the description on my statements has said "HD access free HD access 24 months". Is that the description on the statements of those whose free HD was stopped?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone who has had the credit originally given for 12 months (didn't take auto-pay) got it renewed for another 12?


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

lesz said:


> That raises an interesting question. I'm curious to know if the description of the credit has been any different on the statements of those whose free HD has been stopped from the description on the statement for those whose free HD has not been stopped. So far, my free HD has continued, and the description on my statements has said "HD access free HD access 24 months". Is that the description on the statements of those whose free HD was stopped?


Mine said 24 months - still dropped. The screenshot is below.










The representative said, okay, I see it, not sure why it stopped! Can't do nothing for you, sorry wait for an email.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Well, if this happens to me next month, the first thing I will do is drop auto pay.

Then call and ask for the credit to be reinstated.

Then we can start the negotiation again about why I don't want to have auto pay.

Remember: auto pay -- bad for the consumer, good for the company.


----------



## zhezhang (May 8, 2010)

It happened to me today as well. Took the CSR 15minutes to "fix" it.
Will see what happens next month.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

It happened to me too! I had an email saying I get the $10 credit next month in addition to the credit that should be there before I even got off of the phone!


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

lesz said:


> That raises an interesting question. I'm curious to know if the description of the credit has been any different on the statements of those whose free HD has been stopped from the description on the statement for those whose free HD has not been stopped. So far, my free HD has continued, and the description on my statements has said "HD access free HD access 24 months". Is that the description on the statements of those whose free HD was stopped?


Here's what mine said:
HD Access 24 Months Free HD Access -10.00 Credit

I had it for my May statement, but it dropped for my June statement. The consensus seems to show that once you reach your 12th month the offer stops (since, as someone else noted, their system may be currently limited to 12 month credit offers).


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Their system doesn't seem to have trouble with 24 month lease contracts... Just sayin'


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

scott0702 said:


> Just an FYI. I had this offer added last week. The rep told me up front that the system would only allow her to put it on for 12 months but she noted my account and instructed that I call back after 12 months and they will put it on for another 12 months.


Me too. Apparently the other CSRs forgot to tell everyone else that. So we're seeing the first big wave of people who signed up for this 12 months ago.

It's probably better to post if you did NOT have to call in after 12 months, otherwise I assume everyone is going to have to call in to get the other 12 months.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

lesz said:


> That raises an interesting question. I'm curious to know if the description of the credit has been any different on the statements of those whose free HD has been stopped from the description on the statement for those whose free HD has not been stopped. So far, my free HD has continued, and the description on my statements has said "HD access free HD access 24 months". Is that the description on the statements of those whose free HD was stopped?


I checked my bill and it says this which was just put on my account on 5/31. I will have to call next year for the additional 12 months.

PLUS HD DVR - 12moFreeHDExist


----------



## BrandonH (Aug 16, 2006)

I noticed my credit was gone too. The CSR tried to reapply the credit but it wouldn't take. She then said she escalated it to someone else to see if they could apply the credit in a different way and they told her they still saw the promotion on my account and that's why they couldn't add it again. Then they said it was a glitch and that they hoped it would be corrected soon. Long story short, no immediate credit for me and I'm crossign my fingers they know what the heck they are talking about and my credit will be fixed before the bill gets deducted.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that it takes a CSR 15 minutes or more -- in some cases, much more -- to fix this relatively simple mistake on DirecTV's part.


----------



## Cannibalc (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread made me decide to call and see If I could get the HD access discount. Hopefully, it will not disappear in a month or so 

I am current Total Choice Xtra + HBO/Showtime/Starz subscriber with 2 DVRs (1 HD/1 SD). I agreed to AutoPay and was given 
-$10 month HD credit for 24 months

Then I asked about any Cinemax promotions and was offered another credit
-$5 month for 6 months even if I don't turn on Cinemax.

They even offered an HD DVR upgrade to replace my SD Series 2 Tivo for $99.

Not bad at all. I was surprised actually. Just hope everything sticks.

-CannibalC


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Put me into the 'me too' column.

I'm on the phone now.

=========================================
EDITED to add
=========================================

At 7:48 my account was supposedly fixed. 

I then asked if there were any other credit available for me. So, I'm getting another $10 credit for something. Couldn't understand the CSR. Kinda sounded like she was chewing gum or eating something.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Since they know the system made an error, why doesnt the DirecTv fix it, instead of making everyone call?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

1 - they don't communicate internally that they have a problem, or
2 - they are counting on people not calling and "saving" that $10 per month

(assuming that there actually is a problem with their system)


----------



## pfhague (Jan 5, 2007)

Me too, I called because the June bill did not show the credit. The crs I talked to was pleasant and had talked to her supervisor and that they would investigate and sent me an email within seven days as to what the problem is. So far no credit yet.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

BrandonH said:


> The CSR tried to reapply the credit but it wouldn't take. She then said she escalated it to someone else to see if they could apply the credit in a different way and they told her they still saw the promotion on my account and that's why they couldn't add it again.


Exactly the same. I was told I would see the credit reinstated next month. No other details at this time.


----------



## specialkd24 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was on the phone with someone for 36 minutes ... she said she still saw it in the system, it just wasn't crediting it, but I should see it on my next bill. I think I need to send an email too. 36 minutes was way too long.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I find it hard to believe that it takes a CSR 15 minutes or more -- in some cases, much more -- to fix this relatively simple mistake on DirecTV's part.





specialkd24 said:


> I was on the phone with someone for 36 minutes ... she said she still saw it in the system, it just wasn't crediting it, but I should see it on my next bill. I think I need to send an email too. 36 minutes was way too long.


I think the issue is more that the CSR is trying to determine why the credit dropped and figure out what they need to do get it to be reinstated. That, of course, takes time.

My guess is that they probably end up removing it and re-adding it so the system thinks that it is a new credit.

- Merg


----------



## the future is now (Jun 10, 2010)

i decided to open my bill because of this thread, turns out my credit also fell off. going to call tomorrow to get this fixed.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

there is no way that every one should be having to call to get their credit reinstated. No way.. you made the offer.. so either credit these fine people who took the offer, OR..

since HD is the standard right now

*MAKE HD FREE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bjlc said:


> there is no way that every one should be having to call to get their credit reinstated. No way.. you made the offer.. so either credit these fine people who took the offer, OR..
> 
> since HD is the standard right now
> 
> *MAKE HD FREE!!!!!!!!!!*


The problem is that they won't know that someone's credit has dropped off unless that person calls. The system thinks the credit is still being applied as the credit is still listed on the person's account. However, the accounting of the $10 is not occurring.

- Merg


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"The Merg" said:


> The problem is that they won't know that someone's credit has dropped off unless that person calls. The system thinks the credit is still being applied as the credit is still listed on the person's account. However, the accounting of the $10 is not occurring.
> 
> - Merg


Funny how the systemwide billing issues always seem to be in D*'s favor.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

raott said:


> Funny how the systemwide billing issues always seem to be in D*'s favor.


Funny, that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

raott said:


> Funny how the systemwide billing issues always seem to be in D*'s favor.


Exactly! How come we can't ever get a system wide billing issue where we all get $10 off?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly! How come we can't ever get a system wide billing issue where we all get $10 off?


Come on .. Do you really think there would be a massive .. "Hey, I'm getting $10 off extra this month and I don't know why" outcry? Would people really call in and asked to be charged that additional $10.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Come on .. Do you really think there would be a massive .. "Hey, I'm getting $10 off extra this month and I don't know why" outcry? Would people really call in and asked to be charged that additional $10.


No, because it'd never happen. :lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

My sister in law said her "Free HD for Life" isn't free anymore? She was a new sub during the free hd for life campaign. She dropped her HD service because of it. I told her she should have called me first. Can she get it back?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

raott said:


> Funny how the systemwide billing issues always seem to be in D*'s favor.


Billing Errors happen in IT and Accounting as this was simply a Computer Coding Error that is being looked into by the Directv IT Dept. and Ellen Filipiak's Office is well aware of the mistake and very apologetic but as I was in IT all my life I have seen all kinds of errors that were never anticipated but happened and then we corrected the code and it was fixed.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This from this months bill I bundle with Qwest


DIRECTV Monthly Charges
04/24 - 05/23 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS 64.49
Monthly 
04/24 - 05/23 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 4.99
Monthly 
*04/24 - 05/23 HD Access 10.00*

Monthly 
04/24 - 05/23 DIRECTV DVR Service 7.00
Monthly 
04/24 - 05/23 DIRECTV CINEMAplus 0.00
Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info 
Bundle Savings (05/16 - 06/15)
DIRECTV W/Minimum Programming -5.00
DIRECTV Monthly Charges Total $81.48
Related Monthly Charges
04/25 Additional Receiver 6.00
04/25 Primary Leased Receiver 6.00
*04/24 HD Access -10.00*

24 Months Free HD Access 
04/24 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS -10.00
You Save $10 for 12 Mos 
04/25 Primary Leased Receiver -6.00
Related Monthly Charges Total -$14.00
Total Television Charges $67.48 
The charge is there and credit as well. I want to know why they keep charging for the primary receiver, and the crediting it back.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Come on guys, it sounds like a normal computer glitch that they are working on getting fixed. It's not some huge conspiracy to steal $10 from you. They didn't have to give any of us the $10 discount to begin with, so I don't see why so many people are so upset about this. Give them a little while to get it fixed and I'm sure everything will be ok.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> Come on guys, it sounds like a normal computer glitch that they are working on getting fixed. It's not some huge conspiracy to steal $10 from you. They didn't have to give any of us the $10 discount to begin with, so I don't see why so many people are so upset about this. Give them a little while to get it fixed and I'm sure everything will be ok.


Amazing how these "glitches" almost always benefit the party who created the glitch.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Fortunately, there was no problem with my bill. However, I started a couple of months after everyone else. Maybe I'm lucky? We'll see on next month's bill.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"machavez00" said:


> The charge is there and credit as well. I want to know why they keep charging for the primary receiver, and the crediting it back.


That's by design. In some states, they have to charge tax on it, so it has to have a charge there to apply the tax to. Then they credit it back, so all you're left with is the tax if your state has one.


----------



## n4uaj (Jul 25, 2007)

I had the same issue very nice CSR said it wasn't yet an "official" issue but that they are getting a lot of calls on it. He manually credited me 10 bucks and said it should be fixed but to watch next month's statement to be sure.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> That's by design. In some states, they have to charge tax on it, so it has to have a charge there to apply the tax to. Then they credit it back, so all you're left with is the tax if your state has one.


There isn't supposed to be fee on the primary receiver, just on any additional receivers.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Come on guys, it sounds like a normal computer glitch that they are working on getting fixed. It's not some huge conspiracy to steal $10 from you. They didn't have to give any of us the $10 discount to begin with, so I don't see why so many people are so upset about this. Give them a little while to get it fixed and I'm sure everything will be ok.


You should thank DISH. If they hadn't pulled the trigger on FREE HD, do you think DirecTV would have?


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> Come on guys, it sounds like a normal computer glitch that they are working on getting fixed. It's not some huge conspiracy to steal $10 from you. They didn't have to give any of us the $10 discount to begin with, so I don't see why so many people are so upset about this. Give them a little while to get it fixed and I'm sure everything will be ok.


Riiiight, because D* deserves the benefit of the doubt on "glitches," after their class-action lawsuit on badly re-upped 2 year commitments


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

My bill doesn't come out until the 19th, and I noticed that the HD credit was already added. So my current balance right now is ($10.83).


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

I called and got mine back, plus the PPV coupon I recently mailed

06/17/2011 PPV DISCOUNT - Coupon Redeemed ($4.99) ($0.30) 
06/16/2011 XXXXXXXX9242 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.60)

So far my current balance is -$15.89.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Checked current statement online and the credit was missing. Called and CSR put in the credit - and a little while after rec'd an email confirming the credit and apologizing for the original error.


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

Same here, so called in as well. In addition to receiving the credit back, I also asked if there were any other offers available and the CSR offered me a $10 monthly credit off my bill for a year!


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

I have now received my $10 credit into my account today. The complain was filed on Tuesday...not bad...


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

add me to the list as well. The CSR said she could see the credit going on next months bill, but not this month. So she gave me a $10 credit for this month to offset the charge.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I got nailed with this as well. Rep. said it seemed to be a system error and we are good for another 12 months. I think the system is taking people out early instead of 2 years. Its doing it at 1 year.


----------



## cthomp21 (Oct 9, 2008)

Count me in too. The credit expired after 1yr (got it last July). 

I called in and was originally told that I would no longer be receiving the credit. However, I started reading my original confirmation e-mail stating free HD for 2 years, and that changed the CSR's opinion. He escalated the issue and said I should be receiving the credit in the future. I sure hope I don't have to go through this hoopla on a monthly basis! We shall see...


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I waiting to see if these reports stop next week. As they promise to have the glitch fixed by then.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Add me to the list as well. Though I wouldn't have even noticed it without seeing this thread. CSR spent quite a bit of time trying to figure out what had happened, but in the end couldn't. Reinstated it with a $20 generic credit to make up for the missed month.


----------



## Mike Al (Sep 24, 2007)

Add me too. I called in and spoke with a GREAT CSR named Randy. Very friendly. He immediately gave me a $10 credit to correct the mistake and since I was a long time customer (14 years) he gave me a $10 credit for 6 months without asking. I know many have complained about the CSR's However, I have been very lucky over the years and never had an issue with one.


----------



## falz (Aug 15, 2007)

How did you guys all get this credit to begin with?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

My credit was discontinued as well. Thanks for the heads up. This is BS. :nono:


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I called and they tried to convince me that it was a computer glitch and that I should take a 3-month credit on a movie channel of my choice. I don't watch movie channels so I politely declined and asked again for my $10 credit to be reinstated. He said the best he could do was to give me a $5 monthly credit for 3 months, in addition to the $10 HD credit that should reappear next month. I said fine. 

The cynical part of me thinks that this "glitch" was a ploy to offer people a free trial period for a movie channel ($15/month for 3 months = $45, which is more than $10/month for 3 months), then when they forget to cancel the trial, they start getting charged. The first time I declined the movie channel trial, he said "but sir, that's a value of $45, which is more than $30." No thanks.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

davemayo said:


> I called and they tried to convince me that it was a computer glitch and that I should take a 3-month credit on a movie channel of my choice. I don't watch movie channels so I politely declined and asked again for my $10 credit to be reinstated. He said the best he could do was to give me a $5 monthly credit for 3 months, in addition to the $10 HD credit that should reappear next month. I said fine.
> 
> The cynical part of me thinks that this "glitch" was a ploy to offer people a free trial period for a movie channel ($15/month for 3 months = $45, which is more than $10/month for 3 months), then when they forget to cancel the trial, they start getting charged. The first time I declined the movie channel trial, he said "but sir, that's a value of $45, which is more than $30." No thanks.


I always put the date I need to cancel into my Outlook calendar and in the calendar in my phone for a day or two before, I've never forgotten to cancel something on time


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"falz" said:


> How did you guys all get this credit to begin with?


If you sign up for autopay, you can get the HD fee waived.


----------



## A_Bear (Jun 16, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> If you sign up for autopay, you can get the HD fee waived.


we have the option now for 6 months hd free with out the auto bill pay commitment, aswell as the 12 and 24 month with the auto bill pay commitment


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A_Bear said:


> we have the option now for 6 months hd free with out the auto bill pay commitment, aswell as the 12 and 24 month with the auto bill pay commitment


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Just received my June statement. Was missing $20 credit. $10 for HD Access and $10 for refer a friend. CSR wasn't too sharp. Said he would put notes in my file and after review by his supervisor I should see the credit on my next months bill. Confirmed with him that it will be $40 and he said yes. 
Will see next month.


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Same thing for me and the rep acknowledged that it's a known issue and it has been corrected. In my case, they just posted last month's $10 CR after my bill had been generated and so I'll see two credits next month. (in other words, it doesn't sound like I even needed to call)


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Seems like a widespread problem. Missing from my June bill as well. Thanks for the heads up everyone.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I emailed directv tonight, hope it works. I'd like to avoid a call to support.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well here's a use for their TVmail. 

But that never happen!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Just got my monthly bill email. My $10 credit is still there. So perhaps they have 'fixed the glitch' now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

For those that had the credit drop off and have since been told that they have received a credit to make up for this month, do you see that credit anywhere on your on-line account? If so, where exactly does it show up?

I called on 06/13 and was told that I would get a $10 credit this month to make up for the mistake, but I don't see it anywhere on my account so I want to find out if it just doesn't display or if they have not taken care of it yet.

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I decided to just call and got another CSR that did not know of the issue. He took about 5 minutes to check into my account. After doing so, he explained that I would not be getting a manual $10 credit this month and that once the system issue was corrected I would get a $20 credit to make up for the missing month.

I guess I need to wait until 07/13 to see what happens.

- Merg


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

This is what shows under Pending Activity on my account:

06/15/2011 Customer Satisfaction Credit - Customer Retention ($10.00)

We'll see what it says when it's time for my bill. <g>


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I got this reply.

"Dear Mr. Parker,

Thanks for writing. I see you've been with us for years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I certainly understand your concern about the $10 HD Acess Credit that was not applied on your current bill. I'm sorry for inconvenience this may have caused you. Please be advised that that we are fully aware about this problems and are working quickly to correct them."


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I absolutely hate those "I see youve been with us for years...." "I understand your concern"... Geeze, just answer the email. If they think anyone is flattered by all that butt smooching they have to be on drugs. Xfinity spends 10 minutes kissing your butt on the phone before telling you they cant fix your problem. Its SO annoying...


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

When I called to get the HD credit last year, the CSR told me he couldn't add the 24 month credit to my account - it would only let him add 12 months. My online bill has listed this credit:

TOTAL CHOICE PLUS - $10/12moBasePkg ($10.00)

for the last year. Did everyone get the 24 month credit or do some only qualify for 12 months? I've been on autopay for years and a customer since 2001. I guess I'll try to get another year when this one expires, but it doesn't seem like I can say there is an error when the credit says it's only good for 12 months.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's how they credited me....










I hope the way they credited me doesn't mess things up for next month....looks like they just credited me for HD with a general credit


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"sobal" said:


> Did everyone get the 24 month credit or do some only qualify for 12 months? I've been on autopay for years and a customer since 2001. I guess I'll try to get another year when this one expires, but it doesn't seem like I can say there is an error when the credit says it's only good for 12 months.


I didn't know about one before, but on the previous page if the thread, A_Bear mentioned a 12 and 24 month, as well as a 6 for those that don't use Autopay.


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> For those that had the credit drop off and have since been told that they have received a credit to make up for this month, do you see that credit anywhere on your on-line account? If so, where exactly does it show up?
> 
> I called on 06/13 and was told that I would get a $10 credit this month to make up for the mistake, but I don't see it anywhere on my account so I want to find out if it just doesn't display or if they have not taken care of it yet.
> 
> ...


I called on the 7th, was told by CSR that I would receive a credit and 10 minutes later had "Current Balance ($10.63) " show up in my online account.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks to OP and this thread, I checked and my 24 month free HD access was also prematurely removed on 6-14. CSR said they would correct the error. Guess I'll need to keep a closer eye on statements from now on.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

camo said:


> Guess I'll need to keep a closer eye on statements from now on.


Got my statement/autopay notice yesterday and definitely noticed that my bill was exactly $10 higher than it was last month. 

Called, and the CSR did find the "advisory" about the issue with this credit -- she swore it'd be fixed in time for my next statement.


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

How does a leading technology company allow issues like this? They obviously have little real respect for their customers. They treat this like a rebate. Make you ask for it. If you don't, they are up $10. If you do, they add it for 12 months. Then 12 months are up and your account goes back to normal. You then have to notice that or DirecTV is up $10 again.

This is utter BS that shows little respect for me as a customer.:nono2:

Now lets all go over to the HD anticipation thread and address the topic of the day (which isn't HD anticipation!!!)


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

The Merg said:


> For those that had the credit drop off and have since been told that they have received a credit to make up for this month, do you see that credit anywhere on your on-line account? If so, where exactly does it show up?
> 
> I called on 06/13 and was told that I would get a $10 credit this month to make up for the mistake, but I don't see it anywhere on my account so I want to find out if it just doesn't display or if they have not taken care of it yet.
> 
> ...


I called 1 day after my billing date of 6/5. I was told it would be sent to "research" as my account did show I should still have the credit but it was not being applied. The next day my online account showed:



> "06/07/2011 XXXXXXXXXX05 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($1.32)"
> 
> Current Balance
> ($11.32)


I also received an email on 6/7/11 stating, in part:



> Based on the information provided, we were able to address your concern in the manner requested.


So, I did get my credit. Let's see if it "sticks" next month.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

So since my last email didn't resolve anything should I wait since they say they are aware of the situation or should I email again?


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just got my statement a few minutes ago and you can add me to the list that the credit went missing. Called and the CSR said she would escilate it and should be resolved in 7 days. Didn't say anything about seeing any notes about this issue. Why do I get the feeling I'll be calling back?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

SkersR1 said:


> *Just got my statement a few minutes ago* and you can add me to the list that the credit went missing. Called and the CSR said she would escilate it and should be resolved in 7 days. Didn't say anything about seeing any notes about this issue. Why do I get the feeling I'll be calling back?


There goes it will be fixed next week.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If it's any consolation, I called an received the "escalated" statement as well although I'm supposed to hear back with then next 72 hours. So, see .. I'm in the same boat as you guys.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I called to deactivate a receiver, and asked while I had them on the phone, if they showed the free HD still on my account. She said that computer glitch was only for the June bills, and since I had a credit balance, it didnt remove mine...said it was still on there. Will see next month


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

I called and talked to a CSR a few weeks ago (after seeing the threads here) to make sure the credit was still on my account, the CSR said it was. My billing date wasn't until today, so I totally expected it to not be there.

But, on my bill today is the following:

06/21 07/20 HD Access 24 Months Free HD Access -10.00 Credit


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

I had the same problem yesterday when I received my monthly account notification. Thanks to this thread I immediately went to my online bill and noticed my free HD for 24 months had also been dropped. Called D* and was immediately sent an email titled DIRECTV Account Activity giving me a $10 credit. Because of the inconvenience the CSR said he was giving me 3 months of free HBO or Starz, my choice. This is not something I asked for, he just gave it to me! Now all I have to do is remember to cancel it by 9/20 or I'll be charged. This forum is great.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"lgb0250" said:


> Now all I have to do is remember to cancel it by 9/20 or I'll be charged.


It drops off automatically in those cases, though nothing wrong with making sure.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> It drops off automatically in those cases, though nothing wrong with making sure.


Trust but verify I always say.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I just checked my bill today,usually i get a charge for hd access and lower on the bill i get a credit, but this month no credit.Called and the csr fixed it for me and said it was due to a error in the system.


----------



## BuLL (Apr 19, 2010)

My bill is missing the credit as well. The CSR said it was a printing issue, and she wasn't able to correct this month, but I would have two $10 credits on next month's bill. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

BuLL said:


> My bill is missing the credit as well. The CSR said it was a printing issue, and she wasn't able to correct this month, but I would have two $10 credits on next month's bill. Crossing my fingers...


I realize the CSR's are scattered around the country, but you'd think by now they'd have the story straight and be able to give consistent answers to questions about the missing HD credit as well as apply the credit immediately.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BuLL said:


> My bill is missing the credit as well. The CSR said it was a printing issue, and she wasn't able to correct this month, but I would have two $10 credits on next month's bill. Crossing my fingers...





billsharpe said:


> I realize the CSR's are scattered around the country, but you'd think by now they'd have the story straight and be able to give consistent answers to questions about the missing HD credit as well as apply the credit immediately.


Other than it being a "printing issue" which doesn't make sense really, I've called twice and gotten pretty much the same story in the last 2 days. Perhaps a "fix" is in place and CSRs are now required to escalate the issue meaning that a solution is in the works on the back end. If that's the case, then everyone who had this problem (which sounds like everyone that had the credit) will automatically get fixed over the next 30 days or so. That's just me guessing, though.


----------



## sammib (Jun 13, 2007)

Same issue here. Got $10 credit on my account by the CSR. I will never believe that it was an accidental glitch. Someone at DTV did it and knows about it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sammib said:


> Same issue here. Got $10 credit on my account by the CSR. I will never believe that it was an accidental glitch. Someone at DTV did it and knows about it.


I don't know what the problem is .. BUT .. it looks like the bills have changed slightly this month. It's likely that this shouldn't have happened, but it's possible that something got lost in translation between "old" and "new" systems. Considering that there really are legal implications to doing this, I just don't see how this would have been done "on purpose." Yes, something in the system broke down and from what I can tell, DIRECTV is actually working on resolving the issue - in fact, I wouldn't be surprised if a number of you end up with an extra $10 off out of this debacle. Hopefully by next billing cycle things will clear up a bit for everyone regardless of whether you call in or not.

If it continues for a few month, then conspiracy theorists can have at it .. We're still in the same billing cycle in which this issue started and like everything in a big company, it takes time to make a turn. A startup could do it on a dime .. A big company might take all of LA.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

sammib said:


> Same issue here. Got $10 credit on my account by the CSR. I will never believe that it was an accidental glitch. Someone at DTV did it and knows about it.


"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity." -- Hanlon's razor


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

sammib said:


> Same issue here. Got $10 credit on my account by the CSR. I will never believe that it was an accidental glitch. Someone at DTV did it and knows about it.


_From a tape secretly recorded in a DirecTV conference room:_

_Voice #1:_ What's with you today, Murphy? Why are you so jumpy?
_Voice #2:_ I've got a truly great idea, boss. You've got to hear it.
_Voice #1:_ What is it?
_Voice #2:_ You know that Free HD for 24 Months promo we had last year?
_Voice #1:_ Yes.
_Voice #2:_ Let's screw people and cut it off a year early. Let's make it for only 12 months.
_Voice #1:_ And the advantage of this would be?
_Voice #2:_ We'll get an extra $10 a month from millions of subscribers.
_Voice #1:_ But won't people notice their bill is $10 higher?
_Voice #2:_ Most will. We'll take it back to 24 months for whomever calls in and complains. But a few, maybe 10%, won't ever notice and won't care. We'll clean up on them.
_Voice #1:_ I still am confused. Didn't people have to call in special to get this promo last year? If I remember, we offered it only to either new subscribers or those who found out about the deal somehow and called in, asking for it.
_Voice #2:_ Your right, boss, folks did have to jump through some hoops to get it last year.
_Voice #1:_ Won't these be exactly the same kind of people who will notice something is wrong with their bill?
_Voice #2:_ OK, maybe they will. Maybe only 5% will be stupid enough not to notice the change.
_Voice #1:_ So you want us to piss off 95% of the subscribers who got this promo last year, getting them angry from being over-charged, and then make them call in again to get the discount reinstated, plus pay the CSRs to take calls from hundreds of thousands of customers over this extra charge, all so you can get an extra $10 a month from those too lazy to notice.
_Voice #2:_ That's about the whole of it.
_Voice #1:_ Hummm. Piss off hundreds of thousands of our customers so that we can make an extra $10 on a very small percentage of them. You know what I think, Murphy?
_Voice #2:_ What's that, boss?
_Voice #1:_ I think you'll go far with this company.

You may be onto something here, *sammib*. 

Not.


----------



## Raiderguy8 (Sep 23, 2007)

I just called in and not only did the CSR take care of it, he gave me an additional $10 credit for 6 months. Not too shabby!


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Called and got a vague "we'll look into it". I followed up a few days later with a strongly worded email and finally got credit. Probably would have worked out in a month, but I prefer to have things like this corrected asap. So if you want quick results, keep bugging them.

Thanks to the OP, otherwise it would have been a while before I noticed.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I didnt get my credit either. Going to call at some point and get it straightened out.


----------



## akw4572 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Well, I decided to just call and got another CSR that did not know of the issue. He took about 5 minutes to check into my account. After doing so, he explained that I would not be getting a manual $10 credit this month and that once the system issue was corrected I would get a $20 credit to make up for the missing month.
> 
> I guess I need to wait until 07/13 to see what happens.
> 
> - Merg


Same thing happened to me. Then I really ticked them off, I cancelled HBO since Game of Thrones is over.


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

terryfoster said:


> Just a heads up to everyone to keep an eye on their DirecTV bills, which I'm sure you do anyway. The 24 months of free HD access on my account stopped after only ~12 months and no reason was given by the CSR I spoke with (since I didn't have any programming changes or change to my auto-pay).
> 
> They were able to reinstate the credit on the call including a credit for the bill that was already paid.


Thanks for the heads up. Just checked mine and it's been removed after 12 months. Talking to a CSR, just what I wanted to do on my weekend:nono:


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

The 24 months of HD access credit lasted 12 for me. Called yesterday and the CSR could not seem to figure out why it had stopped. She issued a one time $10 credit, but I do not expect to see the credit reinstated next month.

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, since they did correct the error, but this seems to be a systemic problem. We'll check next month.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'd love a comment here from one the CSRs on this board.

How does DirecTV communicate with their CSRs when there is a systemic problem like this? Many people have posted that the CSR they talk to are clueless over this problem and yet it is obviously widespread. Why is there a failure of these CSRs to know what's going on?

Have any of the CSRs on this board seen an internal advisory about this issue?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

This thread started 12 days ago and apparently the CSR's still don't have a clue as to what's going on and what to do about it.

I can accept that DirecTV made a mistake rather than delibrately cutting off the credit, but I cannot fathom why it is taking them so long to advise CSR's what is going on and how to apply the credit easily. This is not rocket science.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

billsharpe said:


> This thread started *12 days* ago *and apparently the CSR's still don't have a clue* as to what's going on and what to do about it.
> 
> I can accept that DirecTV made a mistake rather than delibrately cutting off the credit, but I cannot fathom why it is taking them so long to advise CSR's what is going on and how to apply the credit easily. This is not rocket science.


Guess that depends on how they send out bulletins to their CSR staff.

If a CSR login and get new bulletins on their screen, that's a pretty good system. If they're still putting a bulletin on a master board somewhere in their office. Well, what can I tell ya. We all know, those are never read by the majority of employees.

And on watching the DirecTV boss on that TV show which showed one of their distribution centers. I would say DirecTV is really not that computer savvy on how to improve their efficiently.

So how do you think their CSRs are getting their bulletins?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like I'm all set ... Apparently escalation works.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

We had the same problem, not getting credit for HD. We contacted the SCR who we had to convince for about 20 minutes before he finally transferred us to promotions who was able to finally fix the problem. Probably 35-40 min to correct their error.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

DIRECTV is going to be like every other company out there with call centers. They have a content management system where emlpoyees can lookup just about anything. In a perfect world every person would look up everything in these systems no matter what company you call. However we're taught from school that you learn something and never read it again(generalization for 90% of it I know certain fields you have to in order to stay relevant). The bottom line is though people usually will ask someone else before actually learning something for themself. So then the fun game of telephone takes over. People could also just assume it's going to be handled the same way another situation like this was. 

Since you speak to a person you have to deal with normal issues of dealing with human behaviors both good and bad.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I, too, didn't get my discount. Called CSR, and he is crediting my next billing an extra $10. He claims he doesn't know why it didn't appear, but said it will be there next time. Someone of importance here should contact Directv and find out what's going on. This is obviously not an isolated situation.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

socal404 said:


> I, too, didn't get my discount. Called CSR, and he is crediting my next billing an extra $10. He claims he doesn't know why it didn't appear, but said it will be there next time. Someone of importance here should contact Directv and find out what's going on. This is obviously not an isolated situation.


They know it happened there are enough people calling and system checks that they know an issue took place. I would say it's fairly obvious at this point that if you had a 24 month promotion and you hit your 13th month you didn't get that credit. Of course people love to knee jerk saying it was removed when it's just a billing system fluke that will be fixed next month. I can't think of any credits before that were 24 months in length. The longest prior were 12 months so it's probably a line of code somewhere that they didn't anticipate because it was never an issue before.


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

I sent an email through the website this morning and just received this reply:

Response Via Email(David X - xxxxxxxx) - 06/25/2011 06:35 PM Dear Mr. Xxxxxx,

Thanks for writing. I see you've been with DIRECTV for several years now(actually 15 years), and I just wanted to take a moment to thank you for your continued loyalty.

I understand your concern about your credit for HD Access service and I apologize for any inconvenience this issue may have caused you. Kindly be advised that we are aware of this issue and we assure you that we are working to resolve this billing system error. I can assure you that your credits would start up again and you can expect to receive the 24 months HD Access credits in full as long as you maintain your current base package and auto bill pay.

For the meantime Mr. Xxxxxx, we ask for your patience while we try to resolve this at the soonest time possible.

Sincerely,

David X- xxxxxxxx
DIRECTV Customer Service

I'll check periodically to see if the credit shows up. I must say, I was surprised to get a reply so soon.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

smolenski said:


> I'll check periodically to see if the credit shows up. I must say, I was surprised to get a reply so soon.


Amazing what a little A.I. in a computer generated email program can do.


----------



## tunafishman (Nov 16, 2007)

I received my statement on 6/23, credit was missing as well. Finally had a chance to call today. The frontline CSR took about 10 minutes, put me on hold, and said "Yup, it's missing, I don't know why, but I can't do anything about it, so I'm going to transfer you to the programming dept (I think he said programming, maybe promotions?)."

I then had to play the fun game where I tell the second CSR THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM (god forbid they transfer a record over with the call), and after about 10 minutes he had it all fixed. So except for having to repeat myself, all in all a very easy process to get it reinstated.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

It's still being incorrectly billed as of this morning.

Called in. Talked to Joe. He understood the problem right away and solved it even more quickly. It was a six minute call. When I hung up I went to DirecTV's website and found a $10 + tax credit on my account. 

Easy.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Has anyone who initially took only a 12 month credit because they did not do auto-pay get it "renewed?" I remember there were quite a few (myself included) who took a 12 month promo. My 12mos just ran out.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I just got an email from DirecTv today:



> Hello Dave,
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
> JUST A REMINDER
> To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
> ...


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for giving us heads up on the billing. I just got off the phone and my $10.00 per month credit is back (with 12 month left) on plus I was able to received another $10.00 per month credit for the next six months. Without leaving my existing TOTAL CHOICE PLUS to another package. 
Why don't D* just give everyone free HD for life?


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 3, 2006)

I noticed it as soon as I opened my bill and I went straight to DBS. I called in and at first the rep didn't know anything about it but then stated there is an alert out and Direct TV will be fixing the issue soon.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> I just got an email from DirecTv today:


I received the same Email last week which leads me to believe I'll be getting it for another 2 years (not just the remaining year).


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Just called because I'm now being charged $10 a month for HD Acccess. The guy on the phone said there was a computer problem and it should be fixed next month. He then credited our account $10 and it showed up immediately on the Directv site.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

After a polite and friendly phone call, my HD discount was reinstated.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep, me too. I was disconnected twice, escalated and the third CSR was real nice. CSR credited the HD access fee. Then CSR indicated I was eligible for some credits. $10 of programming for 12mths plus $5 off for 24mths.

I did not refuse the credits. 

CSR was very knowledgable and efficient/quick. I then spoke to her supervisor and gave her Pos. feedback.

Happy DirecTV customer? Yes I am. Sometimes computer glitches happen.


----------



## swaff (Feb 15, 2009)

Credit did not appear on my 6-21 invoice. Called and talked to DeeDee. She thought it might have fallen off due to a recent Protection Plan receiver swap.

My account now shows a $10 credit balance and she assures me that her supervisor has a note to check my account next month to make sure the credit is applied going forward.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> Has anyone who initially took only a 12 month credit because they did not do auto-pay get it "renewed?" I remember there were quite a few (myself included) who took a 12 month promo. My 12mos just ran out.


Answering my own question they wouldn't reinstate the free HD for 1 year  but instead gave me $20 off for 1 year and 3 mos free Showtime.


----------



## HDbruce (Jul 1, 2007)

I received my bill Sunday evening. The $10 credit was missing. I called and after a transfer to billing, I was told they can see where it will be credited next month and they issued a $10 credit for this month. I mentioned that this problem had first been reported on 6/13 and was disappointed it hadn't been fixed by the time my bill was prepared. The CSR talked to her supervisor and said this was the first time anyone had reported the problem. Oh my.


----------



## Arative (Jan 8, 2008)

Noticed the same thing on my bill, called in and was taken care of in 5 minutes. Also found out I was eligible for a free equipment upgrade, so ended up with a new HD DVR out of it for only shipping, plus the 2 year contract. I figure since I dig the service anyway another 2 year commitment is okay by me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, got a little frustrated that it seems everyone but me got an instant $10 credit except for me. I've sent an e-mail off to Ellen's office to see why I couldn't get my missing $10 credit.

- Merg


----------



## SkersR1 (Jul 10, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, got a little frustrated that it seems everyone but me got an instant $10 credit except for me. I've sent an e-mail off to Ellen's office to see why I couldn't get my missing $10 credit.
> 
> - Merg


I didn't get anything resolved immediately either. The CSR I talked to didn't even really want to help me but she escalated it and about 5 days later got this email response.



> Account
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> ...


I don't get the feeling I'll be getting the $10 credit next month either & will have to call in again.


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, got a little frustrated that it seems everyone but me got an instant $10 credit except for me. I've sent an e-mail off to Ellen's office to see why I couldn't get my missing $10 credit.
> 
> - Merg


They don't treat everyone the same. I went through 2 CSR calls and 2 e-mail requests without getting resolution. I ended up e-mailing the office of the president. I got a call back in a couple of hours and they were able to credit my account immediately.

She asked for other feedback. So I gave her my list of other complaints. A local channel that is still not provided in HD. Just happens to be my local SEC sports channel! Nothing like seeing SEC football in SD!:nono: Also told her it would be nice if they added some more HD channels for us little guys. My impression was don't expect anything any time soon.:hurah:


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, got a little frustrated that it seems everyone but me got an instant $10 credit except for me. I've sent an e-mail off to Ellen's office to see why I couldn't get my missing $10 credit.
> 
> - Merg


Not everybody. I didn't get it either. It took a strongly worded follow up email and another couple of days.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Not everybody. I didn't get it either. ....


Same here. I was told in an email that I am entitled to another 12 months, and that the credits would begin on the next billing cycle. So I've rec'd 12 months, got a 1 month break, and now I am supposed to get another 12 months.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

i noticed this same anomoly tonight on my email statement. should not have doubted that there would be a thread on DBS discussing the error. 

Love the DBS forums. Will have to call tomorrow as time permits.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, got a little frustrated that it seems everyone but me got an instant $10 credit except for me. I've sent an e-mail off to Ellen's office to see why I couldn't get my missing $10 credit.
> 
> - Merg


Well, I had an e-mail from Ellen's office this afternoon that they left me a voicemail with the resolution. On the voicemail they stated how they have confirmed that the credit should pick back up next month and that they have given me a $10 credit now that will appear on my next statement. I checked DirecTV on-line and sure enough, I had a $10 credit.

In my e-mail, I mentioned how I had spoken to two CSRs and neither one could give me my credit for this month. I stated how I was curious why that was since here on DBSTalk I've been reading posts of many people getting manual credits.

- Merg


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just got my statement last night (autopay) and same problem. One call got me a credit for the month "PLUS HD DVR - Billing Correction," but this is happening way too often to just be coincidence. ALSO, I am not going to be happy if this is also off next month's bill. I don't want to have to call every single month to get this back on.

Any chance they are trying to drop this and then collect an extra $10 from those who don't notice?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My DirecTV billing is through Verizon, so I didn't see my June bill until yesterday. Sure enough, the HD Access credit had dropped.

Perhaps they've finally gotten a handle on this. The CSR said she'd place me on hold for ten minutes to investigate, then came back on the line in less than a minute to say they would apply the credit for another 12 months starting in July.

Apparently not every CSR knows about the problem yet, but this one at least was able to get me a quick response. Of course I will be checking my bill again next month.

While I had her on the line I asked her to please report the current problem about the slow response to channel changing that has cropped in the past couple of weeks. She said she would let the techs know.


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

Me too. Bill dropped yesterday and credit was missing. One call with pleasant CSR in the 'special department for free HD' (???). 
1. Said credit was still on account but didn't show on bill
2. Didn't know why but immediately applied credit + taxes
3. When I mentioned this was reported on forum since 6/16, she said she hadn't heard about it before (???)
4. Resolved issue very quickly but didn't leave me with confidence that I won't be calling again next month.

YMMV


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Well, I had an e-mail from Ellen's office this afternoon that they left me a voicemail with the resolution. On the voicemail they stated how they have confirmed that the credit should pick back up next month and that they have given me a $10 credit now that will appear on my next statement. I checked DirecTV on-line and sure enough, I had a $10 credit.
> 
> In my e-mail, I mentioned how I had spoken to two CSRs and neither one could give me my credit for this month. I stated how I was curious why that was since here on DBSTalk I've been reading posts of many people getting manual credits.
> 
> - Merg


They received it because they just issued it rather than finding out what happend and gave a reassurance it would take place.

You talked to people who probably looked it up and found out that the credit would be applied to the next month bill so you would have 2 on one month. Therefor a $10 credit wasn't necessary.


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

I received my bill today, the 13th month of the promotion, with the credit missing. About a 4 minute call resolved the issue. (well, we'll see for sure next month) Received a 10 dollar credit issued to the account for the missed month, which was followed up with an immediate confirmation e-mail from DirecTV. 

The CSR did say, 'let me see if this a reported issue.' After about a 10 second pause he said, 'no, it doesn't seem to be reported.' He did everything so fast, it felt like he must had done at least 50 of these today.

pbg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> They received it because they just issued it rather than finding out what happend and gave a reassurance it would take place.
> 
> You talked to people who probably looked it up and found out that the credit would be applied to the next month bill so you would have 2 on one month. Therefor a $10 credit wasn't necessary.


Very possible, but neither of the CSR's that I spoke to could state that I would get 2 credits next month. They both just stated that my credit would reappear next month. And when I asked about getting the credit this month, they both told me that they could not give me manual credit.

- Merg


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

CSR 1 - Male, great and mentioned my shows had started on HBO, he said you watch True Blood too. I hear ya. I thought this was going to go great. He knew about the billing glitch, it was all going well. Let me put you on hold and adjust this account and we can see about the loyalty discounts available. 

Click.....transfered back to new call queue

CSR 2.....she was staring at her screen or masturbating while she had me on mute, because she just did not get that time was something i value. after 16 minutes, she still wasnt speaking to me like i was still in the room or on the phone with her, i asked if she was e-chatting through the CRM with a supervisor. I got nothing, and i KNEW credits were going to be just as much of a struggle. I stated, i think i am done with you , no offense but I think I need a more sincere level of customer attention, since I have been with Directv for 13+ years. Goodbye. 

CSR 3,....."IVR menu....":Cancel Service. 

Credit+ assurance that issue code is still in progress for 24 months, 
6mo show, 3 mo hbo(have to call to cancell on the 29th) $120 credit . 10per month over next 12 months, an apology and appreciation for being patient with her while she addressed all my needs, no commitment of course, but hey, 1 hr / 15 minutes is where i am at. 

Thanks again DBS for keeping Directv in line as usual.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well after my first email kind of got a canned response I emailed the VP's office email and boy was that fast! Got my credit in no time. I've never used it before and don't plan on making a habit out of it. Thanks DIRECTV!

P.S. Thanks Merg!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Here is an odd one. I got two credits in June versus one and checked a few prior bills and they too had the credit. Perhaps I got one of the missing credits?

I guess the blind squirrel does get a nut handed to him once in a while... Although I will be checking the July bill for the credit.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, got a little frustrated that it seems everyone but me got an instant $10 credit except for me. I've sent an e-mail off to Ellen's office to see why I couldn't get my missing $10 credit.
> 
> - Merg


Haven't you been a member of DBSTALK long enough to know that when you get an uncooperative CSR you just hang up and call back? HA HA!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> Haven't you been a member of DBSTALK long enough to know that when you get an uncooperative CSR you just hang up and call back? HA HA!


Got to cool with the what-what? I can't hear you. I'm going to call back! So that they wont write you up as being a rude customer.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Haven't you been a member of DBSTALK long enough to know that when you get an uncooperative CSR you just hang up and call back? HA HA!


Brain fart!

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, after getting an email 2 days ago, confirming I had free HD for 24 months, todays bill charged me $10 for HD access, and the CSR claimed it could not be reversed or credited this month, but assured me I had 12 credits left.... oh well. Didnt feel up to arguing... 

Just never fails to amaze me how these big companies cannot get the simplest things right.


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> _From a tape secretly recorded in a DirecTV conference room:_
> 
> _Voice #1:_ What's with you today, Murphy? Why are you so jumpy?
> _Voice #2:_ I've got a truly great idea, boss. You've got to hear it.
> ...


It's the end of the quarter, tough times these days, and they probably needed to up the recognized revenue. Bill the 10 bucks now, credit goes into the next quarter.

Just make it back in Q3 when the Sunday Ticket billing cycle begins... oh wait....that may not work.....

something tells me I need I'd keep reviewing those bills....


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

I must have just missed the start of the billing error with my last bill on 5/31, but I just checked my new bill for 7/1, and, like most others, I see that I did not get my $10 free HD credit. 

I was hoping that, perhaps, the error that removed the credit would have been out of their system with the change from June to July, but I guess I'll have to be making the call like everyone else to get the credit back.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

lesz said:


> I must have just missed the start of the billing error with my last bill on 5/31, but I just checked my new bill for 7/1, and, like most others, I see that I did not get my $10 free HD credit.
> 
> I was hoping that, perhaps, the error that removed the credit would have been out of their system with the change from June to July, but I guess I'll have to be making the call like everyone else to get the credit back.


You can count me in as one of those whose attempts to get the credit restored has not gone smoothly.

I just spent 23 minutes on the phone speaking with Darius. He had no clue as to what the issue was, and repeated attempts on my part to explain it to him got him no closer to understanding it than he was to start with. He kept insisting that I still had the credit even though it had clearly disappeared from my statement, and my bill was $10 higher than it had previously been. He finally decided to transfer me to billing.

I waited on hold for 15 minutes to talk to someone in billing. At that point, I gave up and decided to send an email to Ms. Filipiak, and I am now awaiting a reply.


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

I ended up having to call back since it didn't appear that the credits I asked to be applied on the 13th were applied. This time I stayed on the phone until I saw a change in my online account. 

I now see the "HD Access - Billing Correction" applied to my account for the "missed month" and he says that the "current month" credit should be automatically applied on the 3rd (probably having something to do with my billing cycle).

So, if you're not seeing a credit online for your "missed month" right now, call back.


----------



## chrisfowler99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ugh...I had been following along, happy in the knowledge that my discount had remained.

Until this last statement.

Guess I know what I'm doing this afternoon...


----------



## alanz (May 14, 2008)

Happened to me for last months bill too. The main reason I caught it was I got a paper statement in the mail - the first one in a very long time since paperless is a prerequisite for the credit.

So, if anyone else gets a paper statement and you are enrolled in paperless check out the credit. 

My CSR experience was OK, it took her a while to re-activate the credit for future billing but I had to ask for a credit for the previous month. She put it on without issue but it wouldn't have happened if I hadn't asked.


----------



## winston4u (Sep 5, 2006)

Seeing all the dropped Free 24Months HD credits here, it confirms my suspicion: "it's second quarter financial results time". It's no mistake that so many (and we're probably only a small sampling of the total affected subscriber base) of us are experiencing this dropped credit. Someone at Direct TV make the deliberate decision to drop the credit and add the direct billed $10 to the balance sheet to meet, or exceed, analysts estimates of Direct TV earnings for the second quarter. 
The fact that many will have to be credited, in the third quarter, doesn't matter because this quarter's numbers are what count -- and what drive the stock price. Cost of crediting those who noticed the extra charge will only affect the third quarter numbers -- and if whoever made the decision was right, many many subscriber won't even notice their credit has gone away and the bottom line will be fattened permanently. Direct TV has statisticians who will have already predicted what permanent income will remain after those who noticed the extra charge have been credited. 
This one is the last straw for me. My contract is up in Sept. and I'm switching to my local phone co's cable - the rates for exactly the same service are almost $20 a month cheaper and that's not a special one-year spiff. PLUS they offer all of the standard cable HD channels (AMC TMC , etc) that Direct TV can't seem to ever add to the lineup. Their service is just as good too -- as I've seen on my next door neighbor's TV. PLUS, thier customer service can be reached with a local phone call and never more than a 3-minute wait.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

winston4u said:


> Seeing all the dropped Free 24Months HD credits here, it confirms my suspicion: "it's second quarter financial results time". It's no mistake that so many (and we're probably only a small sampling of the total affected subscriber base) of us are experiencing this dropped credit. Someone at Direct TV make the deliberate decision to drop the credit and add the direct billed $10 to the balance sheet to meet, or exceed, analysts estimates of Direct TV earnings for the second quarter.
> The fact that many will have to be credited, in the third quarter, doesn't matter because this quarter's numbers are what count -- and what drive the stock price. Cost of crediting those who noticed the extra charge will only affect the third quarter numbers -- and if whoever made the decision was right, many many subscriber won't even notice their credit has gone away and the bottom line will be fattened permanently. Direct TV has statisticians who will have already predicted what permanent income will remain after those who noticed the extra charge have been credited.
> ...


Or maybe it's because it's coincidentally 12 months from when it started. Nooooooo, that's too logical and doesn't fit under the tinfoil hat.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

Boy am I glad I found this thread. I noticed my last bill was around $10.00 more than the previous months but I just figured that some of my free credits had expired and didn't think much of it.

Checking the forum today and finding this thread caused me to check my latest bill, and lo and behold, no $10.00 credit for HD access this month.

Had to call like everyone else and after being put on hold for 5 minutes or so, the nice rep explained that there was a glitch this month in the HD access fee being credited to my account.

She said it would definitely be on next months bill and the month that it was not on would be tacked on at the end of the 24 month promotion.

I asked if I could get an immediate credit, but she said she couldn't do that.

It just never ends with my luck with DTV. Gotta keep an eye on next months bill for sure.

Thanks guys.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

lesz said:


> You can count me in as one of those whose attempts to get the credit restored has not gone smoothly.
> 
> I just spent 23 minutes on the phone speaking with Darius. He had no clue as to what the issue was, and repeated attempts on my part to explain it to him got him no closer to understanding it than he was to start with. He kept insisting that I still had the credit even though it had clearly disappeared from my statement, and my bill was $10 higher than it had previously been. He finally decided to transfer me to billing.
> 
> I waited on hold for 15 minutes to talk to someone in billing. At that point, I gave up and decided to send an email to Ms. Filipiak, and I am now awaiting a reply.


As a follow up to my post that I quoted above, a few hours after I sent my email to Ms. Filipiak's office, I did get a call from that office. Before I was off the phone, I had the missing $10 credit restored to my account and was given another nice credit as a goodwill gesture to compensate for the less than good experience that I had with the CSR with whom I had initially tried to resolve the issue.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

pbg said:


> It's the end of the quarter, tough times these days, and they probably needed to up the recognized revenue. Bill the 10 bucks now, credit goes into the next quarter...





winston4u said:


> Seeing all the dropped Free 24Months HD credits here, it confirms my suspicion: "it's second quarter financial results time". It's no mistake that so many (and we're probably only a small sampling of the total affected subscriber base) of us are experiencing this dropped credit. Someone at Direct TV make the deliberate decision to drop the credit and add the direct billed $10 to the balance sheet to meet, or exceed, analysts estimates of Direct TV earnings for the second quarter.


You guys are trying way too hard. I especially don't get you, pbg. You quote my satirical post, discrediting the idea that this is a conspiracy, and then proceed to push that it's a conspiracy. 

I won't put it past any company, including DirecTV, to try to "cook the books" to hit quarter goals. But this is doing it the hard way. You create upset customers because of billing errors. To me, the cost in good will would be way more than the benefit.

If they really wanted to boost second quarter, keep it open longer, through the holiday weekend. Create June 31, 32, 33 and 34. Have third quarter begin on July 5th, the first business day after the holiday. Your expenses will be low for those four days as all but one of those days is a holiday but any revenue you make, and new subscribers you gain, will now be in 2nd quarter.

You could get me to believe in that conspiracy (not that I ever did anything like that as a businessman, no, never  ) but not your cockamamie schemes.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

My missing credit was handled within a few days, called in, CSR didn't know what happened, escalated it and a few days later I got the e-mail that it was straightened out. They could not get credit in time for last bill, but my account now shows a $10.00 credit. We will see here in a few weeks if all is well with the rest of the 24 month promo.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

email sent...lets see how successful this is...nuts ..they can beam tv into space but not get a 10 dollar credit right?


----------



## 3CARSVO (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotta love these guys...

Same thing as all the rest but mine took until the latest billing cycle to manifest itself.

Wasted four call attempts to get a live body and had to endure the latest UFC PPV being shoved down my throat until I pulled out the "cancel service" card to finally get a live body on the phone.

Javier tried his best to walk me around the block while explaining all the possible ways I had caused this unique experience (24 months had elapsed!, possible new CC!, the Force!, etc) but he finally relented in giving me a $10 credit for last month, reinstating the ongoing free HD and a $10 goodwill credit for the next 12 months.

Thanks to everyone for the usual support and keeping DTV honest.


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> You guys are trying way too hard. I especially don't get you, pbg. You quote my satirical post, discrediting the idea that this is a conspiracy, and then proceed to push that it's a conspiracy.


Though admittedly I'm a sucker for a good conspiracy theory, my post was supposed to be a joke (that's why I hopped aboard Afro-Spock's post) I should have gone to the smiley faces. Upon review, I guess my sense of humor isn't all that funny. Sorry for the confusion - 
pbg


----------



## technicholas (Jul 2, 2011)

Mine stopped too, DirecTV your gonna get a phone call from me


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

I was disappointed to discover, when I checked my most recent bill, that I, too, was not credited the $10 HD fee.

I don't think it's a conspiracy. I think it is probably a combination of incompetence and crummy enterprise software.

BUT: now that DirecTV has been notified of the error, I would think that it--like any company interested in good customer relationships--would have sent out an email to me and everyone else noting its mistake and explaining how and when it will be corrected. The cost of such an email blast would be minimal.

That DirecTV has not done so leaves a very bad taste in my mouth. I shouldn't have to spend my valuable time telling them about a mistake they already know about.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

pbg said:


> Though admittedly I'm a sucker for a good conspiracy theory, my post was supposed to be a joke


Ain't the first time I didn't get the joke.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This has been resolved for awhile. The title should have resolved in it and perhaps the OP could edit the first post. However some people will waste enough time on $10 anyways so who knows.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I can prove it isn't a conspiracy.

After I called in, I had a credit for $10+tax placed on my account. We all have that credit. Some of us had to try harder but we all got there. That credit is a liability to DirecTV, posted in their accounting system. Yes, they billed an extra $10 in assets this quarter but they also got $10 more in liabilities. It's a wash. The bottom line on their balance sheet - their retained earnings - looks the same as if this never happened.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

jahgreen said:


> BUT: now that DirecTV has been notified of the error, I would think that it--like any company interested in good customer relationships--would have sent out an email to me and everyone else noting its mistake and explaining how and when it will be corrected. The cost of such an email blast would be minimal.
> 
> That DirecTV has not done so leaves a very bad taste in my mouth. I shouldn't have to spend my valuable time telling them about a mistake they already know about.


Very well said. Had DIRECTV been proactive and had they communicated with those affected, it certainly would have avoided customer relations damage, but, with the way that things are being handled, it is even worse. Not only does it seem necessary for each customer to waste his/her time calling in, but, depending on which CSR the customer gets when calling in, that customer relations damage, in many cases gets worse. While some have reported getting lucky and getting a CSR who was able to resolve the issue in a matter of minutes, others, including myself, were not so lucky. I spent over 40 minutes on the phone with a CSR who, not only had no knowledge of the issue, but who also seemed to have no ability to understand the issue regardless of how many times and how carefully I tried to explain it to him. Even though I repeatedly asked him to compare my invoice for this month with the invoice for last month and asked him to see that (a) the $10 free HD credit had disappeared this month and that (b) my bill for this month was $10 higher than last month, he continued to insist that there was no issue with my current invoice. Further, he rejected my requests to be able to talk with either another CSR or a supervisor who might have some understanding of the situation.

The only purpose that my extended phone experience with that CSR accomplished was that it gave me documentation that I had tried to resolve the issue through normal customer care channels and that the failure to resolve the issue through those normal channels gave me justification to request the assistance of Ms. Felipiak's office.

While it would have been best for DIRECTV to initiate communication with customers affected by this issue, the failure to make sure that CSRs were able to efficiently resolve the issue with customers who called in has not only added to the level of customer dissatisfaction, but, further, when the reps from Ms. Filipiak's office have to try to soothe the anger of an irate customer, they end up having to add to DIRECTV's expense by offering significant billing credits to that irate customer as a good will compensation for the customer's less than satisfactory customer service experience.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

lesz said:


> While it would have been best for DIRECTV to initiate communication with customers affected by this issue, the failure to make sure that CSRs were able to efficiently resolve the issue with customers who called in has not only added to the level of customer dissatisfaction, but, further, when the reps from Ms. Filipiak's office have to try to soothe the anger of an irate customer, they end up having to add to DIRECTV's expense by offering significant billing credits to that irate customer as a good will compensation for the customer's less than satisfactory customer service experience.


So you're saying that people are happy with just explanations of why errors occured? If that were the case then people wouldn't be calling back to get an extra $10 discount.

I don't disagree about them sending out information about errors and I know when I was impacted by something in the past they did send me an email so I'm not sure why they didn't on this issue.

Although it does make for great reading for all the tin foil hat reasons.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

tsk tsk...wanting to give me something at the end of the period instead of what i deserve today is unacceptable, i wonder if i told them i really cant afford my bill this month and despite my contract with you, lets just push it off for another year until i can pay you

what idiots are these people?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

HD Access Free for 24 month credit disappeared for me too!

After about 35 minutes the CSR tried to convince me to wait 7 days for this issue to get resolved. I asked for a supervisor because I was hoping to get an instant credit. She was saying that if they instantly applied the credit, then it may put in jeopardy the pending credit for this cycle. 

In any case after another 10 minutes of hold time, she came back and said for the inconvenience she would apply a $10 credit for 6 month credit off my base package which I did see online at directv.com. She assured that I would get an email within 7 days and that the HD Access credit issue would be resolved.

Keep your patience. Get a handset with speakerphone available and sit it out while they fix it.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, as I said in an earlier post, they would not give me an instant credit either.

They said that they could only tack it on at the end of the 24 month promotion.

Why is it that other posters on here are getting the instant credit and other goodies and I get a promise to tack it on at the end?

I can almost guarantee that the $10.00 credit will not show up next month as promised. Probably take another half dozen calls as usual.

If DTV knows about this error, why aren't they sending out emails instead of everyone having to call in? Why would they want all those calls?

In case I don't get the credit next month, would it be appropriate to send an email to Ms Filifiak? And if so, can someone provide that address please?

Thanks


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

newsposter said:


> tsk tsk...wanting to give me something at the end of the period instead of what i deserve today is unacceptable, i wonder if i told them i really cant afford my bill this month and despite my contract with you, lets just push it off for another year until i can pay you
> 
> what idiots are these people?


I can't speak for anyone else, but I know that, when I made my initial call to DIRECTV, I had no motivation whatever to try to "get something for nothing". I did have, however, what I think is a reasonable expectation, and that expectation was that I would be able to get the error in my invoice corrected and that I would be able to do so in a reasonably efficient manner with the assistance of a capable CSR. Further, I feel that it was reasonable for me to feel miffed after I had spent over 40 minutes on the phone without being able to even get the CSR to acknowledge or understand that there was an issue. And, if DIRECTV decides to deal with my displeasure by offering me a good will credit without my requesting or demanding it, I can't imagine why I should have any hesitation in accepting it. And, if I had my choice, I'd rather have back the total time of well over an hour (and the frustration) that I spent dealing with the issue than have the credit that was offered to me.

I can certainly understand and accept the fact that mistakes are going to be made. What I do expect, though, is that, when a mistake is made by DIRECTV, the way in which that mistake is corrected should not impose a burden of excessive time or frustration on the customer who is just trying to make sure that he/she is not being billed for more than the correct amount. And, when getting a mistake corrected does require the customer to spend an excessive amount of time and frustration, it is very understandable why DIRECTV would feel it appropriate to try to undo customer relations damage by offering the customer some sort of billing credit, free premium package, etc.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey here's an idea:

Why don't they just remove the $10 charge for HD... ya know like the competition.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

employee3 said:


> Hey here's an idea:
> 
> Why don't they just remove the $10 charge for HD... ya know like the competition.


Too easy............................


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

employee3 said:


> Hey here's an idea:
> 
> Why don't they just remove the $10 charge for HD... ya know like the competition.





wideglide36 said:


> Too easy............................


Please tell me what company doesn't charge any customer for HD service I'd love to hear that one.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

The point is that when they agree to issue a certain promo for 24 months, they should deliver what they promised. It is a waste of time for the customer (and for them) having to call in and go through the escalation process to get it corrected.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Please tell me what company doesn't charge any customer for HD service I'd love to hear that one.


We all know what this was in response to - the DISH promo for new customers. Don't be insolent.


----------



## winston4u (Sep 5, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Please tell me what company doesn't charge any customer for HD service I'd love to hear that one.


True, but only for as long as the customers accept a premium charge for what is now the de facto TV/Video standard.

Hollywood has found, to its belated chagrin, that customers were unwilling to pay inflated premiums for blu-ray DVDs and have now started to offer these disks at only slightly higher prices than regular DVDs -- and frequently at the same or lower price than a DVD on Amazon or other internet suppliers. As blu-ray manufacturing has ramped up there just isn't that much more manufactured cost to justify the large initial premiums that hollywood thought they could maintain.

While music reproduction technology has now moved beyond the standard CD, the record industry stubbornly stuck to demanding a large premium for its CDs even long after they had become the de facto standard for music sales. Technology brought new methods of music storage and at much lower cost and the music business has never been the same since. So sticking with, what to consumers is an unjustified premium can eventually lead to virtually no business at all, as customers find alternative at lower cost.

HD is now, if not already, becoming a standard TV commodity. There are no more SD TV sets being made. Everything is now HD, it's no longer a unique new technology -- so expecting consumers to continue paying an up charge for the only TV/Video system now available is only going to get harder for force on consumers.

Direct TV tacitly acknowledged this when it was forced by competition to provide a free HD offer to new customers and then to existing ones. I expect that probably before our free HD offer expires the HD premium charge will disappear -- though it may find it's way into an increase in the base subscription rates -- nothing seemingly ever truly goes away in business.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

2nd firmly worded email sent...i just want 10 this month.nothing more..nothing less. 

next email will be for higher ups i guess. i really dont want to call and get more goodies...just want my 10 bucks


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

Mine was missing too Called they gave me a $10 instant credit and started the 24mo promo again. We will see next month.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

employee3 said:


> We all know what this was in response to - the DISH promo for new customers. Don't be insolent.


So the DISH customers currently paying for HD service are somehow different than DIRECTV customers currently paying it? DIRECTV did match DISH in the free hd for life so by your post DIRECTV answered in same. So therefor they already did that prior to your post.

Don't be upset when you post a generalization and get asked about it. There are people out there who think paying $17 a month per HD DVR is not paying for HD.



winston4u said:


> True, but only for as long as the customers accept a premium charge for what is now the de facto TV/Video standard.
> 
> Hollywood has found, to its belated chagrin, that customers were unwilling to pay inflated premiums for blu-ray DVDs and have now started to offer these disks at only slightly higher prices than regular DVDs -- and frequently at the same or lower price than a DVD on Amazon or other internet suppliers. As blu-ray manufacturing has ramped up there just isn't that much more manufactured cost to justify the large initial premiums that hollywood thought they could maintain.
> 
> ...


The difference here is that the content creators charge the re-broadcasters more money for the HD versions of their channel. So until the creators stop with the charges the companies won't either. Every MVPD charges for HD in some capacity. Cable companies, and now DISH, charge through higher equipment prices for higher end equipment that people want with HD.

HD is also not the de-facto because there are still, and will be for a very long time, more SD televisions out there than HD. Every year we get closer but until you see a company only offer HD you know were still not there.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

newsposter said:


> 2nd firmly worded email sent...i just want 10 this month.nothing more..nothing less.
> 
> next email will be for higher ups i guess. i really dont want to call and get more goodies...just want my 10 bucks


You'll get your credit on your next bill so if all you want is the amount of credit you were supposed to receiver you just need to wait.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> ...There are people out there who think paying $17 a month per HD DVR is not paying for HD.


It's not. Your primary DVR costs nothing, so no HD subsidy there. SD and HD DVR fees are the same, so no HD subsidy there either. Those fees depend only on the number of tuners and DVR capability.


----------



## the future is now (Jun 10, 2010)

so, like others, my discount dropped off as well. called, because of this thread, and told that this matter will be escalated. CSR seemed new as it took about 10 minutes of silence to fill out form? first day, nothing...second day, nothing...tonight finally see that i have a $20 credit. still no e-mail replay but expect that soon.

a few months back i got a credit for MLB Extra Innings package, $10 off per month. first month however was never credited. did not feel like calling, wasted time, when they probably will add it to the end anyways, fair enough. so apparently by escalating the call they also noticed that i was owed an additional $10 for MLB.

go World Series champion San Francisco Giants


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

I got my bill yesterday and saw that the credit was gone. Spoke to a car they added the credit for this month, told me to check for next month and this was also going to be forwarded to the escalation team


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Shades228 said:


> You'll get your credit on your next bill so if all you want is the amount of credit you were supposed to receiver you just need to wait.


nope! i got this email

Please be assured that the credits will resume on your next bill and the credit that you missed will be applied *at the end of the promotional period.*

what apparently works is threatening to contact the BBB..they specifically mentioned that in their return email to me...so i recommend everyone just send in an email and threaten that and voila, i had a VM from someone and an email confirming the credit..which is all i wanted in the 1st place! i didnt want extra 'stuff' but congrats to those who did get some. tis a shame it took multiple emails and threats but being nice and reasonable does NOT get any satisfaction with them, i really tried that 2x..nada

Customer Satisfaction Credit - Customer Retention ($10.00) ($0.60)


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

mikeny said:


> HD Access Free for 24 month credit disappeared for me too!
> 
> After about 35 minutes the CSR tried to convince me to wait 7 days for this issue to get resolved. I asked for a supervisor because I was hoping to get an instant credit. She was saying that if they instantly applied the credit, then it may put in jeopardy the pending credit for this cycle.
> 
> ...


I got an email a few hours after my call saying a credit was applied to my account.
HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	$0.00
Hopefully this will stick on schedule.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

newsposter said:


> nope! i got this email
> 
> Please be assured that the credits will resume on your next bill and the credit that you missed will be applied *at the end of the promotional period.*
> 
> ...


np,

Could you let me know what email address you used to contact DTV.

I'd like to email them as well. I truly have no confidence in what the csr's tell me anymore. Always nice to have something in writing.

If they're gonna give some customers instant credit, then they should give all customers instant credit when asked.

It's a shame what you have to go through for a lousy $10.00 credit.

Thanks


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

One more! It took 30 minutes of my time, and their time, to get them to promise to credit me for this month at $10, and then continue for the rest of the 24 months. Nothing new added to the arrangement.

I have service at two addresses. It will be interesting to see if I have to go through this again next week when the other account is billed.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

My credit disappeared on the bill I received today.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry all. You guys are lying. You really got the credit. CSR told me not to believe what I read in the blogs because the blogs are out to get big corporations.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

My bill generates on the 4th every month but my credits usually show up a few days before, I checked online and my 24 Month HD Credit is back


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I wonder if it was a June accounting thing, where the credit dropped out for everyone in June. Once DirecTV realized the error, they could correct it for the next billing cycle but it couldn't be fixed for the current, June, one.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I imagine I'll be calling back. I was given a $10 retention credit but nothing shows on my account for th 24 month HD credit. Sh told me because of the holiday the credit didn't post on this bill. What a load of crap.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

"Carl Spock" said:


> I wonder if it was a June accounting thing, where the credit dropped out for everyone in June. Once DirecTV realized the error, they could correct it for the next billing cycle but it couldn't be fixed for the current, June, one.


I would call this my July bill so not sure it was just a June problem.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

wideglide36 said:


> np,
> 
> Could you let me know what email address you used to contact DTV.
> 
> ...


just the feedback email on their site...then once i got the initial response was very quick for the rest of them even for a saturday...i do think the BBB was the key, though i did mention i'd go higher and to the press as well. sure it's overkill but you know what, i was kind in 2 emails, thats my limit  i dropped the PP and to a lower package because funds are tight, the 10 bucks matters to some people like me and would they wait to get 10 bucks if i didnt have it this month? NO!

i'm all about fairness and equality..i didnt want anything more than my 10 bucks and never demanded it. but i dont want any less than it either


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Carl Spock said:


> I wonder if it was a June accounting thing, where the credit dropped out for everyone in June. Once DirecTV realized the error, they could correct it for the next billing cycle but it couldn't be fixed for the current, June, one.


we can send a man to the moon...we CAN give instant credit..but do they want to..NO! i'm proof that it can be done even on a holiday weekend for goodness sakes! there's NO reason a company this big cant fix this instantly...if they want to. i'm sure they have someone who knows how to work the computer


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

newsposter said:


> just the feedback email on their site...then once i got the initial response was very quick for the rest of them even for a saturday...i do think the BBB was the key, though i did mention i'd go higher and to the press as well. sure it's overkill but you know what, i was kind in 2 emails, thats my limit  i dropped the PP and to a lower package because funds are tight, the 10 bucks matters to some people like me and would they wait to get 10 bucks if i didnt have it this month? NO!
> 
> i'm all about fairness and equality..i didnt want anything more than my 10 bucks and never demanded it. but i dont want any less than it either


np, Thanks for the info.

I did in fact email them through my account page at DTV.

I received a reply today. They of course said the usual spiel and then they added this:

While I understand that this billing issue was quite difficult, this does not constitute a need for additional credit. Rest assured that at the end of the promotional period you'll get the credit that was missed because of this issue as long as you maintain your eligibility for the offer.

Did you notice the words "additional credit"?

Nowhere in my email to them did I request "additional credit", I repeat, nowhere! I simply asked for an instant $10.00 credit for the one that wasn't on my last bill. How does that correlate to "additional"?

It just never ends with these people.

I see you had to threaten to go to a higher authority and I understand how important that is to you. Me, I'm done with it. If it gets tacked on at the end, fine, if not, so be it.

It's just not worth the aggravation.................................


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> It's just not worth the aggravation.................................


Yep, that appears to be their new position. Exactly what the CSR said when I called in with the issue last week.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

wideglide36 said:


> np, Thanks for the info.
> 
> I did in fact email them through my account page at DTV.
> 
> ...


I think by asking for the instant credit, they thought you were asking for an additional $10 credit as they were already set on giving you the $10 you missed at the end of the 24 months.

In my case, I was told that my credit would resume the next month and was never told specifically what would happen to the $10 that I lost out on.

When I sent my e-mail, I never made any threats. I simply stated that I had talked to two CSRs and was not happy with the result. I mentioned how here at DBSTalk many others had talked about getting an instant credit to make up for the missing month's credit. I then got my credit.

- Merg


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

The Merg said:


> I think by asking for the instant credit, they thought you were asking for an additional $10 credit as they were already set on giving you the $10 you missed at the end of the 24 months.
> 
> In my case, I was told that my credit would resume the next month and was never told specifically what would happen to the $10 that I lost out on.
> 
> ...


Hi Merg,

This was my email to them in a nutshell: 24 month free HD access credit.

I noticed that this credit was not applied to my last bill.
I called and talked with a rep who acknowledged this fact, and told me that I could expect the credit to resume on my next bill, and that the missing credit for the past bill could only be applied at the end of the 24 month promo.
I asked about an instant credit for the $10.00, but she said that she couldn't do that.
I have been reading the forum at dbstalk.com and it appears that some are getting the instant credit and some are not.
I really feel that all customers should be treated the same, especially when it comes to a billing mistake on the part of Directv.
I am simply asking for what I am entitled to, and that is an instant credit of $10.00, and that this credit continue until the 24 month promo is over.
Thank you,

end:

This was their reply:

Thank you for writing. I understand that getting billed for accurate charges and credit is important to you. I appreciate being given the chance to respond to your concern and provide you with the information you need.

Please know that we worked quickly to resolve the issue of the billing problem you're experiencing which is causing the $10 free HD Access credit not being posted on your June billing. Regardless, please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this has caused.

We're constantly reviewing our policies and services to ensure that we're meeting the needs of most of our customers. While I understand that this billing issue was quite difficult, this does not constitute a need for additional credit. Rest assured that at the end of the promotional period you'll get the credit that was missed because of this issue as long as you maintain your eligibility for the offer.

I hope that you can appreciate our position in this matter. Nonetheless, because you have been a valuable DIRECTV customer, we'd like to speak with you to see how we can help you and show you why DIRECTV is the best choice in home entertainment. Please call us at 800-531-5000 at your convenience between 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. local time, based on where you receive your service. Our call center is staffed with knowledgeable Customer Service Representatives who are ready to help.

Furthermore, I would like to personally assure you that your feedback is very important to us. As such, I have forwarded your comments to management for review; please rest assured your voice is being heard and many of the changes we make are a direct result of the comments and suggestions we receive from our customers.

At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment and outstanding customer service and we're glad you're a part of the DIRECTV family. We promise to do our best to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. And we will continue to develop the unique, innovative programming and services that you have come to expect and enjoy from DIRECTV.

End:

Doesn't sound to me like I asked for any "additional credits".

Did you notice that they asked me to call again:lol:

Are they serious????


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

The Merg said:


> I think by asking for the instant credit, they thought you were asking for an additional $10 credit as they were already set on giving you the $10 you missed at the end of the 24 months.
> 
> In my case, I was told that my credit would resume the next month and was never told specifically what would happen to the $10 that I lost out on.
> 
> ...


So, basically your email to them and my email to them were similar in nature and yet you received the instant $10.00 credit and I was refused it.

Are we talking discrimination or incompetence or both?

Surely they are not treating all customers equally.

So, could someone from DTV who frequents these boards explain this $10.00 credit fiasco?

Why are some getting the instant credit and some are refused? Makes no sense.

Again, I realize were talking about a lousy $10.00, but it comes down to how some people are treated differently than others.

By the way, thanks to the OP for bringing this to everyone's attention.

You're probably now on DTV's 10 most wanted list.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> By the way, thanks to the OP for bringing this to everyone's attention.
> 
> You're probably now on DTV's 10 most wanted list.


 yeah, kill the messenger 

Look, it's a problem and it needs to be fixed (if it's not already) .. But the implication that this was targeted and and intentionally destructive is ludicrous.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

newsposter said:


> we can send a man to the moon...we CAN give instant credit..but do they want to..NO! i'm proof that it can be done even on a holiday weekend for goodness sakes! there's NO reason a company this big cant fix this instantly...if they want to. i'm sure they have someone who knows how to work the computer


You really need to calm down. This is a billing error and dragging out the tired old saw that "we can send a man to the moon" over an accounting problem is comparing a weed to a redwood tree.

I, too, got an instant credit, but my point, which remains, is that it was applied toward July's bill. Accounting systems have rules and those rules aren't broken for any reason. The mistake was made with June's billing cycle. Once it started, it had to play out for everyone's bill that month. The corrections, including our instant credits, and the ultimate solution,which is reinstituting an automatic $10 credit each month, had to wait until July's billing cycle.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"wideglide36" said:


> So, basically your email to them and my email to them were similar in nature and yet you received the instant $10.00 credit and I was refused it.
> 
> Are we talking discrimination or incompetence or both?
> 
> ...


I think the one main difference is that you were told that you would receive your missing $10 credit at the end whereas I was only told that my credit would resume the next month and I got no assurance that my missing month's credit would be paid.

I think that since they had already told you that you would get your credit at the end of the promo period, they looked at giving you a $10 credit now as being "additional".

Of course, these are all assumptions on my part and you know what they say about that... 

- Merg


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> So, basically your email to them and my email to them were similar in nature and yet you received the instant $10.00 credit and I was refused it.
> 
> Are we talking discrimination or incompetence or both?
> 
> ...


I suggest calling and speaking with someone else and if that doesn't work, ask for their supervisor. It worked for me.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

"Doug Brott" said:


> yeah, kill the messenger
> 
> Look, it's a problem and it needs to be fixed (if it's not already) .. But the implication that this was targeted and and intentionally destructive is ludicrous.


Except that it's been over two weeks since first report and CSR's still have NO clue.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

(Slight hyperbole follows): What's really strange about their system is if you call them and say "I got SFS last night and missed Oprah reruns" they usually throw you $5 for 6months but for this they stand hard and fast for $10.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I just got my July statement and the HD credit is back. Also had the additional $10 credit on this bill from the credit they gave me for missing last month's HD credit. Looks like all is well again.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Carl Spock said:


> You really need to calm down. .


maybe you should open up a psychic hotline, it's amazing how you knew my mood just from posting online ..oh wait, you were wrong so nix that idea and save the startup

point of internet knowledge: how you think you are reading something on the internet isnt always the way it really is.

like me for instance...i took your post a certain way but was i right? we may never know...but telling someone what to do in the manner you did is generally bad manners where i come from (or at a minimum nothing good can come of it, a building wasnt on fire after all)...but maybe you didnt mean it in the negative way i thought....see, we both could be wrong


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes, you could be wrong.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> So, could someone from DTV who frequents these boards explain this $10.00 credit fiasco?


I do not work for Directv but I'll take a shot:

The coding for a 24 month discount got messed up in their system. This was initially handled by some CSRs by simply issuing a 1 time "instant" credit. I'm happy, you're happy, and they're happy. Then this issue was probably escalated so that the remaining credits would apply correctly.

At some point a directive to the CSRs was issued saying that this is a known issue and that the credit would be reinstated for the affected accounts for the missing 12 months. The CSRs were probably told at that point to stop issuing "instant" credits as those affected would receive the promised 24 months of discounts (albeit over a 25 month period) and there was not need to give out an extra $10 discount.

So by some of the posts, the issue has been resolved for the July billing and we should all get the 24 months of free hd we were promised.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tsduke said:


> Except that it's been over two weeks since first report and CSR's still have NO clue.


Just because the solution is taking some time doesn't mean one isn't being worked on .. I'm actually gathering from the lack of knowledge that perhaps this discount actually covered a lot fewer people than I originally thought.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cariera said:


> I do not work for Directv but I'll take a shot:


I doubt we'll ever know the real reason why this happened, but clearly something in the system broke ... Now it's just a matter of fixing the problem and moving on.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Just because the solution is taking some time doesn't mean one isn't being worked on .. I'm actually gathering from the lack of knowledge that perhaps this discount actually covered a lot fewer people than I originally thought.


Yea, like friends and family of dbstalk members  Its the only place Ive even seen the discount mentioned. Perk board elite!


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Well wadda ya know!

I just checked my account online and under the recent activity tab there is a $10.00 credit showing up.

According to the rep I spoke with and the email I received, they claimed they couldn't do this????

Is the power of dbstalk.com really that great? Must be.

Of course, this $10.00 credit that's listed, could possibly be for the July bill.

It really doesn't specify which month it's for. I'll know tomorrow when my statement for July arrives.

Fingers crossed..................................


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> Yea, like friends and family of dbstalk members  Its the only place Ive even seen the discount mentioned. Perk board elite!


It would be very cool if this is the case.

As I remember, DirecTV's website only had the 24 Month Free HD deal for new customers. For old customers, you had to know about signing up for Auto-Pay, etc.

I'm sure this deal was mentioned on DirecTV's own forum, as well as other tech-based Internet forums, but if knowledge of this promo was limited to those who were in the know, that would be a sweek nod and a wink by DirecTV to their most loyal subscriber base.

On the other hand, it could have been just a CYA business move. With the offer to new customers, the folks in Promotions knew it would cause a fire storm if they didn't throw a bone to their current customers. The promo wasn't pushed - remember the hassle some had in getting this deal a year ago -since why tell everyone they can get $10 a month off their bill?

In any case, it sure paid for my Club membership for two years. :righton:


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't remember. Other than my bill, should the 24 Months free hd being showing on my account online somewhere? I have a feeling that nothing was fixed when I called in.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

When you look at your Recent Activity, you will see a credit there for the HD credit. It will show up on the same day that you are billed. If you see a credit there all by itself (you haven't been billed yet), you have then received one of the manual credits.

- Merg


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

+1 on this whole thing!
Got my bill and it was missing the $10.00 HD Access credit. Called in and ended up at an offshore call center, the CSR had NO idea what I was talking about. Called back and the CSR in DENVER quickly added a credit(instant) checked that the account would continue on with the credit and explained/appoligized for the "accounting clitch that has affected a bunch of accounts(non specific)". All good!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

DirecTV doesn't have any off-shore centers.

Having to call back to find a different CSR who knows what's going on is, unfortunately, a common occurrence.

I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Guess what? They do! They farm calls out to a center in the Phillipines during "high call volume" situations, weekends and/or holidays. I was informed of this by a supervisor with the Customer Advocacy Team who was "correcting" a problem/complaint I had about a CSR who had completely messed-up my account a few months back. It's not to say that all off-shore call centers are bad, but my experience has not really been a good one, I guess you have decide for yourself. When I called this weekend abut this billing/credit issue, I asked where the CSR was located and she said "the Phillipines". She was really nice, very polite, but unfortunately, clueless.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

gilviv said:


> Guess what? They do! They farm calls out to a center in the Phillipines during "high call volume" situations, weekends and/or holidays. I was informed of this by a supervisor with the Customer Advocacy Team who was "correcting" a problem/complaint I had about a CSR who had completely messed-up my account a few months back. It's not to say that all off-shore call centers are bad, but my experience has not really been a good one, I guess you have decide for yourself. When I called this weekend abut this billing/credit issue, I asked where the CSR was located and she said "the Phillipines". She was really nice, very polite, but unfortunately, clueless.


I believe that you are correct about this. The times when I've been connected to an off-shore call center have been when I've made the call well outside of "normal business hours". When I've made calls to DIRECTV during normal business hours, I've always gotten someone in the US. After a couple of experiences with the off-shore centers after, say, 10 pm and when those calls were not able to resolve the issues that were the reasons why I called, I've made it a practice to make my calls to DIRECTV during the mid-morning to early evening time period, and, during those times, I've always been connected to domestically-based CSRs.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

The Merg said:


> It will show up on the same day that you are billed. If you see a credit there all by itself (you haven't been billed yet), you have then received one of the manual credits.
> - Merg


False. The promo credit can show up on a date other than your billing date. Mine has always shown up 3 days before my billing date.

I can confirm that the billing issue has been resolved for me at least. The credit has always showed up on the 3rd of the month, but was missing on my June 6th bill. I emailed the Customer Advocacy Team on 6/14 and they contacted me by phone a few hours later. They reinstated the promo credit that day and said it should be fixed going forward. Sure enough, it showed up correctly on 7/3:

07/03/2011 XXXXXXXX4030 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.63) 
06/14/2011 XXXXXXXX4030 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.63)


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> .. I'm actually gathering from the lack of knowledge that perhaps this discount actually covered a lot fewer people than I originally thought.


almost sounds like the makings of a poll question. I could be wrong, but don't recall anyone in the thread who originally got the credit starting 6/10 mention that their 7/11 bill was correct without a call? It will interesting to see if folks who started 7/10 have the same issue.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Today, my recent activity tab updated from yesterday.

It is showing the charges and credits for 7-6-11.

There is no $10.00 credit listed for HD access.

The $10.00 credit for HD access that was listed yesterday has disappeared.

Simply looking at the total bill, it seems that if they gave me the instant credit that I saw yesterday, and if the regular credit was to resume again this month, then the bill is wrong again.

I won't know for sure until I can view the actual statement, and I can usually do that on the 6th of each month, but for some reason it's not available for viewing yet.

I'll post back later.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wideglide36 said:


> The $10.00 credit for HD access that was listed yesterday has disappeared.
> 
> Simply looking at the total bill, it seems that if they gave me the instant credit that I saw yesterday, and if the regular credit was to resume again this month, then the bill is wrong again.
> 
> ...


Recent activity drops off when the bill is generated. As you implied, you're in the waiting period while the statement gets posted to your online account.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tritch said:


> False. The promo credit can show up on a date other than your billing date. Mine has always shown up 3 days before my billing date.
> 
> I can confirm that the billing issue has been resolved for me at least. The credit has always showed up on the 3rd of the month, but was missing on my June 6th bill. I emailed the Customer Advocacy Team on 6/14 and they contacted me by phone a few hours later. They reinstated the promo credit that day and said it should be fixed going forward. Sure enough, it showed up correctly on 7/3:
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I have never had a credit show up early in my Recent Activity section. Any promo credit that I've had has always shown up on my Billing Date along with all the other line items. My Billing Date is the 13th, so I'll give it a look on the 10th and see.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Hmmm... I have never had a credit show up early in my Recent Activity section. Any promo credit that I've had has always shown up on my Billing Date along with all the other line items. My Billing Date is the 13th, so I'll give it a look on the 10th and see.
> 
> - Merg


I can't remember the exact timing for me, but my credit has never shown up on the same day as my billing date. It does appear on the bill itself correctly (except for last month), but the actual date in which it was applied is not the billing date. In fact, after the correction, my billing date is the 22nd and the credit was applied on the 24th. I have autopay and that gets taken out on the 6th, so the actual payment included the credit for me. In fact, everything worked out in the end the way it was supposed to in my case, just a little confusion with the dropped credit for a couple of days.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

The Merg said:


> Hmmm... I have never had a credit show up early in my Recent Activity section. Any promo credit that I've had has always shown up on my Billing Date along with all the other line items. My Billing Date is the 13th, so I'll give it a look on the 10th and see.
> 
> - Merg


Any promo credits (for both the free HD access and other promos) show up in my Recent Activity section on the same day of the month as the day of the month when the credit was first established.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

lesz said:


> Any promo credits (for both the free HD access and other promos) show up in my Recent Activity section on the same day of the month as the day of the month when the credit was first established.


That would make sense then. When I got all my promos added, it happened to be on my billing date.

- Merg


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I can't remember the exact timing for me, but my credit has never shown up on the same day as my billing date. It does appear on the bill itself correctly (except for last month), but the actual date in which it was applied is not the billing date. In fact, after the correction, my billing date is the 22nd and the credit was applied on the 24th. I have autopay and that gets taken out on the 6th, so the actual payment included the credit for me. In fact, everything worked out in the end the way it was supposed to in my case, just a little confusion with the dropped credit for a couple of days.


Doug - glad to see you here. The angry voices have sure calmed down. :lol:


----------



## Wilhite (May 5, 2004)

I had the problem, called them, got an extra month's worth of the credit for the future (13 instead of 12), 3 months of free Showtime and an offer for a free DVR.

:shrug:

Guess it pays to be nice when you call.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

wideglide36 said:


> Today, my recent activity tab updated from yesterday.
> 
> It is showing the charges and credits for 7-6-11.
> 
> ...


I just now checked my latest statement (July), and there is one $10.00 credit for HD access.

Apparently they have resumed the actual monthly credit and I was not given the instant $10.00 credit that I had requested.

I guess I was right about DTV not treating all customers equally.

It's only $10.00, and supposedly I will receive it at the end of the promo, but it just sticks in your craw about the way it is being handled.

It's par for the course concerning most of my dealings with DTV.

PS. Wilhite, I'm nice every time I call, and I mean "EVERY TIME".
So, your theory is shot to hell there pal.

Oh well, moving on.............................................


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

My query was re-routed to this discussion for some reason or another.

My question was: Does anybody know if the two years has been extended? The CSR I spoke to couldn't find an expiration date, but said the credit is still going to be applied. However, I know my two years expires next month.

Originally, the two years was with the idea that HD would be free for everybody. However, the $10 charge still appears on my bill.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

rbpeirce said:


> My query was re-routed to this discussion for some reason or another.
> 
> My question was: Does anybody know if the two years has been extended? The CSR I spoke to couldn't find an expiration date, but said the credit is still going to be applied. However, I know my two years expires next month.
> 
> Originally, the two years was with the idea that HD would be free for everybody. However, the $10 charge still appears on my bill.


The $10 credit for HD was started in early 2010. So 2 years would be early 2012. It is associated with autobill pay. This credit is totally separate from anyone having a 2 year contract. If you are a new customer(within your 1st 2 yrs) you may have credits unique to your signup contract. The HD free promo was in response to DISH offering Free for Life HD. That program was started early last year. Your issue with the monthly credit may be similar to many others. Some sort of billing mistake by DTV. A simple call should correct it. My 2 cents......


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I think people that assume the 24 month promotion was so tide them over until HD Access was free are going to be upset when it hits 24 months.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I think people that assume the 24 month promotion was so tide them over until HD Access was free are going to be upset when it hits 24 months.


Only if no other providers still offer it free


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I think people that assume the 24 month promotion was so tide them over until HD Access was free are going to be upset when it hits 24 months.


I assumed that but I won't be upset. I expected it to run out after two years regardless. What I am curious about is whether it is being extended. The CSR implied that it was but she didn't know and I know better than to count on anything a CSR says.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> The $10 credit for HD was started in early 2010. So 2 years would be early 2012.
> 
> The HD free promo was in response to DISH offering Free for Life HD. That program was started early last year. Your issue with the monthly credit may be similar to many others. Some sort of billing mistake by DTV. A simple call should correct it. My 2 cents......


It was started in 2009. I can show you the bills.

My only issue with the monthly credit is whether DTV has decided to extend it and the CSR really didn't know beyond the information she has that it is, at least for some unknown period of time, perhaps only until next month.


----------



## Arative (Jan 8, 2008)

So when I called in to reactivate the credit, they said I was eligible for an equipment upgrade. Ended up replacing my HD receiver with an HR24. Tech got here, checking my lines, realigned my dish and then decided my HR20 was going bad and replaced that one with an HR24. So basically for $20 and a new 2 year commitment I got 2 brand new HR24's and my dish realigned. Pretty happy over all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> [Free HD] was started in 2009. I can show you the bills.


Please do show us the bills .. Here's the thread where we initially talked about it:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178605

June 3, 2010

This was in response to DISH's "Free HD for life" promo

The Free for 24 months offer is what has gone "missing" from bills this month.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

rbpeirce said:


> It was started in 2009. I can show you the bills.
> 
> My only issue with the monthly credit is whether DTV has decided to extend it and the CSR really didn't know beyond the information she has that it is, at least for some unknown period of time, perhaps only until next month.


You may have the bills but the credit you were receiving in 2009 was not the same HD credit that is being discussed in this thread.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bixler said:


> You may have the bills but the credit you were receiving in 2009 was not the same HD credit that is being discussed in this thread.


Correct -- this credit was in response to DISH offering FREE HD. I remember those astronaut commercials from last summer.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

rbpeirce said:


> It was started in 2009. I can show you the bills.
> 
> My only issue with the monthly credit is whether DTV has decided to extend it and the CSR really didn't know beyond the information she has that it is, at least for some unknown period of time, perhaps only until next month.


Right here is your post from June 5, 2010....were you getting a HD credit prior to that post?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2486467#post2486467


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Received my statement via email a couple days ago, and the HD credit for $10 has been restored. I never called so apparently the billing bug has been fixed.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Please do show us the bills


I apologize! I mis-read it as 07/2009. It was, in fact, 07/2010. I think I must have thought it was 2009 because it was for two years and it dropped off my bill this month. Mental error.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rbpeirce said:


> I apologize! I mis-read it as 07/2009. It was, in fact, 07/2010. I think I must have thought it was 2009 because it was for two years and it dropped off my bill this month. Mental error.


I'm very familiar with those mental error thingies ..


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got my bill and the HD Access credit has been restored, as well as a $10 credit for last month


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Just got my bill and the HD Access credit has been restored, as well as a $10 credit for last month


Same here. All is right in my DTV world.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Doing a little reading of the last few pages of this thread and am confused as to the timing of credits and their posting to either "Recent Activity" or on the monthly statement.

A month ago, like many others, I noticed the disappearance of the $10 HD credit. In addition, I had two double billings for PPV movies. At that time they said you will see those credits on the next bill. Well, I just saw the July bill, and of course _none _of the credits were there. Saving grace was that the $10 credit was restored for the current month, though. So, I called again and they said they will take care of the oversights and I'd see the changes on the _next _month's statement. I told the rep that I was a little frustrated as that what was told to me a month prior. So here's the kicker...she followed up with, "You can see the credits applied under the Recent Activity section under your account management if you log into the website *tonight..."* Of course, no such credits are posted.

So what should I do? Wait another month? Ask for a supervisor? Explore a different avenue? When do credits actually show up?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

peters4n6 said:


> So what should I do? Wait another month? Ask for a supervisor? Explore a different avenue? When do credits actually show up?


If there is still confusion, call back and ask again.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Why should we have to call back repeatedly to set things right? My time has value and spending it banging my head against the wall talking to uninformed CSRs and their supervisors is not getting the best value.

I checked my July bill, and although the $10 credit is back, there was no correction for the missed month.

I take it this means it will be tacked on to the end of the 24-month period, as some have been told.

That's more than annoying. Why should DirecTV get the float for its own mistake? Depending on the number of people affected, it could be a nice tidy pile of dough. I can't think of any reasonable excuse for treating customers in this manner. If DirecTV makes a deal, it should have to live up to it as much as we have to keep our side of the deal.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

jahgreen said:


> Why should we have to call back repeatedly to set things right? My time has value and spending it banging my head against the wall talking to uninformed CSRs and their supervisors is not getting the best value.


Exactly. I'm going to give it a full 24 hours and if I don't see the credit on my "Recent Activity" I will do my best to "elevate" the complaint. I easily spent 30-45 minutes on the two calls combined.

:icon_dumm


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Have a $10 Credit today, but no bill. That's due in a couple of days.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

in case you missed it, to anyone else who hates calling, email using feedback and be polite in the 1st letter ..just ask for the credit....dont be rude

they will deny

2nd letter say you just want what you are entitled to per your agreement...if you were 10 short this month, would they let you slide on paying them..no ..so you just want what is due you, nothing more.

they will deny

3rd letter...tell them all of the above again and say you will file BBB, go higher up, and whatever else you can think of. Also that you really wish they would have let everyone know about this but they havent and you feel slighted.

the BBB comment set something off on their filters and they said they really dont like when people go to the BBB

then you will get call to home and instant online credit

i hate doing stuff like this but they really deserve it in this case.


----------



## HDinLEXplease (Jun 20, 2009)

I also had the HD credit drop off in June. I called in early June and CSR transferred me to another CSR who didn't know why the credit did not post. She kept apologizing for the issue and said everything looks like it should and the credit should be there but is not. So she said that she would send it to her supervisor and I would get a call back in a couple days. Next day I had an e-mail saying the issue I called about was resolved. Logged into my account and I see the $10 HD credit. Then today I have another e-mail telling me that I have free HD for 24 months as long as I keep auto-pay,HD,and choice package or above. It looks to me that D* started my free HD over. Sweet!!!

So those of you who called early may have gotten 24 months of free HD started over. 

It gets better. I call back after father's day because I got a new LCD TV from the kids. I tell CSR about my new TV and that I would like to upgrade my old SD-DVR. He asks how many HD TV's I have and I tell him 2 that don't have HD hooked up to them. He then asks me if I would be willing to accept a 2 year contract if he could give me 2 HD/DVR's for FREE. Of course I said YES. Only problem was he had to send an installer to the house instead of shipping them. The install was also free. When the installer shows up he has 2 brand new HR24's. Again Sweet!!!

That is why I am not a cable or E* customer. Got to love Directv.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

My bill just came out today and I have two $10 credits on it for HD. One is listed as being for June and one for July, so it looks like I am back on track. Woohoo!

- Merg


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

newsposter said:


> in case you missed it, to anyone else who hates calling, email using feedback and be polite in the 1st letter ..just ask for the credit....dont be rude
> 
> they will deny
> 
> ...


np,

Like a trained tiger, that's a lot of hoops to jump through for a lousy $10.00.

I learned long ago not to trust DTV to do the right thing.

I don't believe in using threats to get what I'm entitled to, I just figure if that's how they want to treat me, then I know where the door is.

They probably won't even miss my $180.00/mo.

I guess you do what you gotta do.......................


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

peters4n6 said:


> Exactly. I'm going to give it a full 24 hours and if I don't see the credit on my "Recent Activity" I will do my best to "elevate" the complaint. I easily spent 30-45 minutes on the two calls combined.
> 
> :icon_dumm


Businesses take this into account. How much is your time worth? How long do people have to be put on hold before their time is more valuable than the savings? Will you wait 10 minutes to save $10? 20 minutes? 40 minutes? An hour? More?

It's why rebates are used rather than just cutting price. People will buy a product at full price because of the rebate but then never spend the time to read all the fine print, cut out the UPC, fill in the forms, copy the sales slip as the savings often isn't worth the effort.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well I guess the third time was a charm. Somehow got credited immediately...including a confirmatory email indicating the credit. Don't know why it wasn't done this way the first two times. So, FWIW, I recommend when asking for a credit to not accept, "...it will be on your next month's statement.." Tell them instead that previous credits were applied immediately and that you received an immediate email confirming each credit.


----------



## redtaco (Dec 24, 2006)

I realize this has been a long discussion and most people have their issues resolved by now but I am frustrated with D*. I have been with the company since it started (it was ussb movies and something else for regular tv back in 1993). They have denied my request for credit for the month of June both on the phone and via email. I received the canned response others have already posted saying they will get an extra month tacked on to the end of their promo. That may work for people who are in contract but I am not and if I choose to leave D* I lose that missing month's $10 credit as well. I am sending another email trying the BBB mention and cc to the higherups to see if I can get my money back. I can't believe they are being so difficult over $10. Comcast is really tempting me right about now.

Update: Upon further review, they gave me the credit on my account right now for the $10 plus tax. A short email this time saying just that. I think sending a copy of my email to the [email protected] helped!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

My bill for this month posted today. By calling in, I got an after-the-fact credit for the missing Free HD Access promo credit last month but it wasn't until today that I saw its details. Here they are:










This month's Free HD Access credit is there but the interesting one is the make-good for last month. It's a $10 credit for six months because I have Premier. I didn't ask for anything but the $10 they owed me for Free HD from last month. The CSR did me a heck of a favor. I got an extra $50 off my bill this year.

Thank you, DirecTV. I hope you don't screw up my bill again but I like how you corrected this last mistake. :righton:


----------



## Sam_I_Am (Jul 21, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Please tell me what company doesn't charge any customer for HD service I'd love to hear that one.


I just signed up for DirecTV and have free HD for life.


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

I had the credit dropped last month; called in and was was told that the credit would resume this month and continue for another 11 months. My new bill was generated today and the credit is back.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sam_I_Am said:


> I just signed up for DirecTV and have free HD for life.


You receive a credit for a service that is charged. It is not free in any means. Turn off auto bill pay and see how "free" it is. Free means there aren't any requirements it just is. Free HD for life or Free HD for 24 months is a promotion.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was charged this month and called. The CSR said I was credited and I assured him I was not. We'll see what happens with next months bill.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Happened to me as well. I called - they 'extended' my 2 year by 1 month to make up for this billing period's missing credit. 

I still have to wonder what will happen at the end of this thing? I mean, EVERYTHING is coming HD - well mostly anyway. Maybe it will be time for them to drop that cost altogether - especially if DISH or COMCAST do NOT charge extra for a HD PKG ... time will tell.


----------



## smolenski (Oct 25, 2006)

I sent an email after I first saw this thread and they were very nice and said it would be taken care of. No other emails or correspondence was needed. The credit for June showed up a couple of weeks ago and the $10 credit for this month was on my statement. Seems CSR's don't know what the SOP is. Every one seems to get a difference answer form them.


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 3, 2006)

I received my $10 discount for July, however, I didn't receive a $10 credit that was owed from for June. I emailed Directv, and here is the response I received. 

Thanks for taking the time to write us. I completely understand your concern about the credit for Free HD Access that was not applied on your account for June.
I'd be glad to check on this matter for you and provide you with the information that you need.

We at DIRECTV are aware of the issue and have it resolved, so the credit has resumed in July. Rest assured that you will receive the credits as long as you maintain the basic requirements to stay eligible. Just continue having your account enrolled in Auto Bill Pay which will ensure your account is always up to date and the base package of PLUS HD DVR. Please note that at the end of the promotional period you'll get the credit that was missed because of the recent issue.

I hope this information has been helpful. Our first priority is to be here for you whenever you need us and to provide you with prompt, courteous and excellent service.

Sincerely,

Jennyrose N.- 100407803
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

My discount is back also.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

incredible..just checked online bill that cut today and NO discount...guess i'll just send the email back to them that they sent me a few weeks ago!!!


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

2 bills since mine went away and it never came back even after calling last month... I hope they will fix it soon.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Just received July bill and the credit is back. Still missing the $10 credit from June. Called Directv just now and they said the "system is down" can you call back tomorrow? LOL.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

This thread alerted me to the missing June discount. I guess they decided 24 months was too long so they just stopped the discount unannounced. CSR I talked to was apologetic and they issued credit and resumed the discount. There are many who would go months without noticing, I suppose. I don't believe it was unintentional.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm still getting my discount, hasn't missed a single month yet (I think this month might have been the 12th month though so I'll see what happens on my Aug bill.

For those of you still getting worked up over this, remember they never had to give us this discount at all. It was only advertised for new customers. They were nice enough to give it to us existing customers for 24 months when they didn't have to. You really shouldn't be so upset about what appears to be a computer system error that they never ran into before (almost all other discounts are for 12 months or less). Give them some time to get it straightened out and I'm sure you will end up getting at least 24 months of the discount if not more. And if we don't, oh well, like I said before they never had to give us anything in the first place.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not really feeling the love or 'niceness' when nobody else charges for HD.

Directv should just stop charging for it too, instead of this 'credit' shenanigans. They do go out of their way to create minefields.

Mine got dropped after a year as well. When I called in, the guy said it was only for a year. Hmm, I'm holding the post card you guys sent that says two years on it. Oh, yes...thats a glitch in our system and we're going to fix it! 

Good news is I got another post card last week that says I have it for two years, so I'm presuming thats for two MORE years. I figured they'd have just stopped charging for it by now, given that Dish and most of the cable companies include it in their packages. I thought this credit thing would be a year or so stopgap to try and milk the $10 out of as much of the installed base as possible, for as long as possible.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldn't say nobody else charges for it. Dish still charges existing customers for it unless you jump through their hoops to get it waived, just like DirecTV is doing. Comcast doesn't charge for it directly, but they charge a higher monthly rate for their HD receivers and HD-DVRs so that is pretty much the same thing as charging for HD.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

After a third phone call, the missed June $10 credit was applied along with an email confirmation.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I wonder. Did Cable TV years ago charge extra for color TV when it first began?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

interesting..the online recent activity included all the billing but none of the credits..turns out in addition to my instant credit last month, they did start up the old credit but it doesnt show up online for some reason..paper bill did show it


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

t_h said:


> I'm not really feeling the love or 'niceness' when nobody else charges for HD.


Not entirely true, other providers just "package" that cost differently.

My local cableco charges $19.99 per HDDVR, so if I replaced my 3 HDDVRs I have with Directv with cableco HDDVRS my cost would be $59.97 (3x $19.99) vs. $29 (2x$6, $10 HD Access, $7 DVR fee) with Directv.

Dish does a similiar thing as additional HDDVRs add more $ to your monthly bill than an additional standard receiver.

So while other providers may not charge a HD access fee, it would be foolish to believe that nobody else charges for HD.


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys are mixing in the hardware costs. Directv charges more for their HD dvr's than for the non HD ones.

Were I to become a comcast customer, the packages available to me all include HD and are actually less expensive a month than comparable directv packages. There is no $xx/mo extra HD fee. What the DVR's cost is irrelevant. I'd use my media center PC as my dvr, so the dvr costs/fees would be zero.

Were I to become a dish customer, I'd get free HD for life.

If I became a directv customer, I could get free HD for two years, then unless they remove the charge or I can negotiate something, I'd be paying $10/mo.

Hence, directv charges me for HD, at least at some point, and the competitors dont. If I were looking at total cost, comcast with HD using my media center machine would be my cheapest option. Dish would be next. Directv the most expensive, but I'd get some extra channels, most of which I dont watch.

If the competition is making customers feel better by bundling in HD at a lower cost and making up the difference somewhere else, wouldnt it be smart of directv to do the same?


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

t_h said:


> You guys are mixing in the hardware costs. Directv charges more for their HD dvr's than for the non HD ones.


Are you talking about initial acquisition cost? If you play your cards right, you can get one of either flavor at no cost.

Are you talking about monthly fees? If I was to add another DVR to my system, the additional monthly cost would be the same for either an HD model or an SD model.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I've had my "Free" HD for 12 months now. I got a postcard in today's mail from DirecTV -- "You now have free HD access for two years" (as long as I maintain Auto Bill Pay, Choice or higher and at least 1 HD receiver & HD access). 

So do I have 3 years free HD now?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

My guess the HD charge will be remove sooner or later. Until then, we are going to have to play whatever tune they ask for.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

They were never able to fix and re-add my free HD access credit. I called again and they said since the credit was a customer courtesy, it was subject to removal at anytime.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Just as an update, I still never lost my free HD Access, and I'm 99% sure I've had it for over 12 months now. So I'm thinking whatever bug there was they have it fixed now.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

I had signed up last year for the 24 month promotion and had it dropped after a year. Made the phone call and got it corrected with no problems. On an interesting note today I got an e-mail stating I am enrolled for 24 months if I maintain auto bill pay. Did they add 2 years onto the current 11 months or so I had left? Anyone got any information or anything like this recently?


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Any chance I could still get this offer you think if I sign up for auto bill pay? 

Do I need to sign up for auto bill pay before I ask for the credit, or they'll do that when I ask for the credit?

Thank you.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

mika911 said:


> Any chance I could still get this offer you think if I sign up for auto bill pay?
> 
> Do I need to sign up for auto bill pay before I ask for the credit, or they'll do that when I ask for the credit?
> 
> Thank you.


Don't know about whether you already have to have the auto-bill in place BEFORE you ask, but they are still giving this out. I just recently (about 2 weeks ago) had it put on my account. Got the nice little slick-paper post card telling me it was in place as well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"mika911" said:


> Any chance I could still get this offer you think if I sign up for auto bill pay?
> 
> Do I need to sign up for auto bill pay before I ask for the credit, or they'll do that when I ask for the credit?
> 
> Thank you.


When I added it, I was not already on autopay.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

I was on autopay before I added it, I don't think it matters what your billing is prior to signing up.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I was never getting the $10 hd access credit, which surprises me because I have auto bill-pay and paperless.

Well I called in August and they said oh we will credit you for the past year. Ok cool.
Well this e-statement ends up in my email and wouldn't you know, no credits. A years worth of $10 I was expecting to almost pay nothing this month. Nope... no change.

Called again and explained my situation. This time was transferred to the "credit" department (unlike last time).

The lady was very nice and gave me some extras for the hassle. Upgrade to the Premier package for less than what I'm paying now. New credits:

HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00)
PREMIER - HBOfor6MosSave ($5.00)
PREMIER - $5/12mosBasePkg ($5.00)
PREMIER - Save$5/6moSPORT ($5.00)
PREMIER - Save$5/6moSHOW ($5.00)
PREMIER - $5/6mValueDisc ($5.00)
DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service - 3MosFreeWhlHm ($3.00)
PREMIER - Save$5/6moSTARZ ($5.00)

She was saying "lets see, two hearts, two hearts... hmm..." I googled it and came up to a post on here from 2007 about some hearts system. Wasn't sure if two hearts meant some kind of promotional deal or billing code, who knows. I'm happy now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think I saw four or five on the screen on Undercover Boss. Wonder how many I have...


----------

